# Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren



## Schuschek (31. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nach langer Überlegung mal ein paar Zeilen verfasst. Der Ansatz kam Heute vom Boardi: argo. Eins stell ich gleich im Vorfeld klar, es geht nicht gegen argo oder Veit. Es hat sich in dem Zusammenhang aber angeboten. Hier mal der Auszug dazu: 


argo schrieb:


> also, ich als blutiger anfänger und wahrscheinlich "schneider-weltmeister" muss dir sagen, dass mich auch deine tollen berichte/fänge anspornen nicht aufzugeben


 
Da hast du Recht. Es würde aber noch viel mehr Fangmeldungen zum anspornen geben, wenn man nach einigen Fang-Postings nicht nur noch zerrissen werden würde. Als "schöner" Nebeneffekt, bekommt man dazu noch diverse blöde PN´s, bezüglich seiner Eigenen Fänge, oder dumme Kommentare im Fangtread. Daher haben schon viele die letztes Jahr noch ab und zu mal ihre Fänge gepostet hatten es dieses Jahr eingestellt. Darunter falle auch ich. Find ich persönlich sehr schade, aber ich Hab keinen Bock mehr auf solch einen Kinderkram. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben.
Wenn genau diese Sachen mal gelassen werden würden und wir miteinander wieder auf einem normalen Niveau kommunizieren, würde es auch wieder Fangmeldungen von vielen anderen geben.
Es ist nicht nur im Fangthread so, sondern auch in anderen. Egal was man schreibt, gibt es immer einige die es “besser wissen“ und dies in einer sehr aggressiven Art und Weise tun. Dabei wird noch Unterstützung von befreundeten Boardis geholt und die Sache ist perfekt. So kam es schon des öfteren vor, dass eine Tatsache von vielen anderen so runtergeredet wurde, dass das Falsche anschließend zum Richtigen erklärt wurde.
Der Unmut äußert sich dann bei einigen in der Richtung dass sie sich im Board abmelden. Kann ich voll verstehen.

Was anderes sind die Lügenbilder, geklaute Fangbilder, Boardis die alle nur verarschen, oder Sachen wo der Fisch auf einmal um 20-30cm gewachsen ist.

Vielleicht denken ja mal einige drüber nach!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Hmm..
Ist mir eigentlich noch nicht so aufgefallen. Klar es gibt überall schwarze Schafe, aber was will man machen? Ich hab jedenfalls meine eigenen Meinungen und Ansichten hinter denen ich immer felsenfest stehe und falls jemand meint mich belehren zu müssen geh ich nicht weiter darauf ein. Mittlerweile hab ich keine Lust mehr mich (wenn es zu so einer höchst seltenen Situation kommen sollte) zu rechtfertigen, warum auch? Ich lach nur noch drüber^^

Noch was: Wenn ich was Negatives bei einer Fangmeldung feststelle, dass jedoch nicht so tragisch ist (Untermaßiges aus dem Wasser holen und knipsen, den Fisch auf trockenes Gras legen und zurücksetzten, Fangpräsentation mit beschmutzen Fisch etc.)
dann weise ich keinen mehr darauf hin, auserdem (und das ist das Wichtigste!!) muss jeder selbst entscheiden/wissen was er mit macht!


----------



## Gummischuh (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Darf man alles nicht so ernst nehmen. .......Und so'ne richtig schöne sinnbefreite Keilerei haddoch auch oft was Unterhaltsames|supergri

"Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich", ....dann passt das schon.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Darf man alles nicht so ernst nehmen.


Ebend


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> "Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich", ....dann passt das schon.



#6#6

Davon ab ist das ein bisschen kurz gegriffen das nur auf die Raubfischangler zu beziehen (zeigt aber auch wieder, dass jeder nach seinen Interessen logischerweise einen begrenzten Blickwinkel hat (außer Mods, die in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen aufpassen müssen)).

Das ist bei Karpfenanglern, Fliegenfischern, Mefoanglern, etc., etc. kein bisschen anders.

Der jeweils selbst beangelte Fisch wird zum Kultobjekt erhoben, der auf Teufel komm raus gehegt und gepflegt werden soll - wenn bei anderen Arten/Angelmethoden dann aber Fische entnommen/zurückgesetzt/in der Schonzeit versehentlich gefangen werden etc., ist das alles beri weitem nicht so schlimm wie beim eigenen Kultobjekt.....

Das gepaart mit viel Engagement und (meistens) wenig Fachwissen (Fischbiologie) führt dann immer wieder zu schönsten Diskussionen rund um c+r/c+c und in der Folge dann zu "schönsten" moralisch/ethischen Diskussionen wer den jetzt der bessere (moralisch gesehen) Angler sei...

Man hat übrigens rausgefunden dass das eine durch einen Virus übertragene Krankheit ist und die da immer aktiv Diskutierenden gar nix dafür können:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/14/
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hecq (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Davon ab ist das ein bisschen kurz gegriffen das nur auf die Raubfischangler zu beziehen (zeigt aber auch wieder, dass jeder nach seinen Interessen logischerweise einen begrenzten Blickwinkel hat (außer Mods, die in vielen verschiedenen Bereichen aufpassen müssen)).
> 
> ...


 
hast die größten kultobjekte vergessen  die Ruten, Rollen etc.. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Naja, anderes Kapitel - vom Prinzip her sicher nicht unähnlich, da hast Du wohl recht...


----------



## scemler (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Schuschek:

Kann es sein, dass du das Posting von "argo" irgendwie falsch interpretiert hast?


----------



## Schuschek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

@Thomas, das stimmt, dass man es auf alle anderen Bereiche beziehen kann. Es liegt bei mir daran, dass ich mich überwiegend im Raubfischbereich herumtreibe


----------



## Schuschek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



scemler schrieb:


> Schuschek:
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du das Posting von "argo" irgendwie falsch interpretiert hast?


 
Nein, ich hatte es nur als Aufmacher genommen, dass @argo die Fangmeldungen als Ansporn nimmt. Find ich absolut prima. So gibt man nicht auf, sondern versucht es immer wieder. Es geht meinerseits dahin, das es mal mehr Fangmeldungen in dieser Art gab.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe geht es nicht um @argo oder Veit. (die beiden Posting gehörten ja zusammen)


----------



## Felix 1969 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Fang zwar auch ab und zu Raub und Friedfische,wüßt jetzt aber nicht wann ich selbige das letzte mal in den entsprechenden Foren gepostet.Da bleib ich doch lieber in unserem "Hausthread".Und selbst dort hauen manche mächtig auf den Putz.

Felix


----------



## maesox (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Hallo,

mittlerweile überlege ich mir ganz genau ob ich z.B ein Fangbild einstelle oder nicht!! Die Zahl der Hobbyagenten nimmt stetig zu!! Keine Möglichkeit drauf zu hauen wird ausgelassen.

Das Schlimme ist,daß z.B harmlose Junganglerfragen schon in "Streit" und "wer ist der Beste" Threads enden! Das Eigentliche geht somit meist unter....

Zum Glück überwiegt aber der angenehme Teil immer noch und das bleibt hoffentlich auch so!!

Jeder sollte versuchen nicht alles u ständig auf die Goldwaage zu legen,sondern daran zu denken,daß wir alle wegen dem Gleichen hier sind - weil wir Angler aus Leidenschft sind!!!


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## TeeDub (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls meine eigenen Meinungen und Ansichten hinter denen ich immer felsenfest stehe und falls jemand meint mich belehren zu müssen geh ich nicht weiter darauf ein.


Das ist leider durchaus problematisch, denn nicht immer hat man auch tatsächlich Recht. Es sollte daher legitim sein, jemanden höflich auf einen Fehler hinzuweisen oder im Falle einer Unwissenheit denjenigen aufzuklären oder gar zu belehren.

Unglücklicherweise fühlen sich viele Menschen immer gleich an den Karren gefahren, wobei sie dann in der Folge oftmals überhastet reagieren. Sobald einer anderer Diskussionsteilnehmer "mitspielt", ist die Basis für eine hitzige Diskussion geschaffen. Das ist doch eigentlich völlig unnötig, denn wir alle teilen doch dasselbe Hobby. Nur eben jeder auf seine Weise...

Der Fangmeldungs-Thread wird in der Tat vornehmlich von Veit beherrscht und ich finde es klasse, dass er auch weiterhin fleissig Fotos postet. Es ist für mich nicht nur ein Ansporn, sondern auch ein schöner Zeitvertreib die tollen Fische zu bewundern. Ich fände es prima, wenn man auch von anderen Boardies wieder mehr Fotos zu sehen bekäme und man sich innerhalb des Threads auf das Posten von Fotos beschränken würde und Diskussionen auf separate Threads verlagert. Vielleicht wären hier die Moderatoren gefragt etwas rigoroser durchzugreifen und offtopic-Postings in einen entsprechenden Thread zu verschieben.

Eine letzte, leider etwas negative Bemerkung zu den geposteten Fotos möchte ich dennoch machen: Ich habe sehr großes Verständnis dafür, wenn Fotos, auf denen man den Fangplatz erkennen könnte, geringfügig entstellt werden. Was ich mir aber ungerne anschaue sind Fotos, auf denen der Fänger mit Fisch laienhaft freigestellt ist und wirre, psychedelische Hintergründe dahintergesetzt werden. So etwas ist wirklich grausig. Irgendwo leidet da auch die Glaubwürdigkeit etwas.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Nabend,

Jetzt fehlt noch die Sorte an Schreibern die stets und ständig herunterleiern das die Fangthreads mit ihren Berichten und Fotos doof bzw überflüssig oder zumindest lästig sind.  Ja mein Gott ,warum schauen sie den dort immer rein?? Kein Mensch zwingt sie dazu diese Threads zu lesen. Hauptsache nörgeln , das könn se!!


----------



## Schuschek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

@TeeDub, werd jetzt mal ein Fangbild einstellen und hoffe das keiner stänkert. Einen Grund zum stänkern gibt es zwar, aber im Text ist das ganze erklärt warum


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> So kam es schon des öfteren vor, dass eine Richtige Meinung von vielen anderen so runtergeredet wurde, dass das Falsche anschließend zum Richtigen erklärt wurde.



Na du bist ja klasse, eine Meinung ist keine Tatsache und nur weil du der Meinug bist, das so eine Meinung richtig oder falsch ist, müssen nicht unbedingt auch andere der gleichen Meinung sein und du musst es wohl akzeptieren, das sich welche "zusammenrotten" und ihre mehr oder weniger gleiche Meinung, die eben nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, äußern. 
Solch ein Board ist nun mal nicht nur zur Selbstdarstellung gedacht, sondern dient auch der kritischen Auseinandersetzung....



TeeDub schrieb:


> Das ist leider durchaus problematisch, denn nicht immer hat man auch tatsächlich Recht. Es sollte daher legitim sein, jemanden höflich auf einen Fehler hinzuweisen oder im Falle einer Unwissenheit denjenigen aufzuklären oder gar zu belehren.
> 
> Unglücklicherweise fühlen sich viele Menschen immer gleich an den Karren gefahren, wobei sie dann in der Folge oftmals überhastet reagieren.



#6
Ich glaube auch, man sollte diese Sachen doch lieber mit etwas mehr Humor sehen und sich nicht immer gleich angegriffen fühlen....

Gruß, Fischpaule #h


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> Ich glaube auch, man sollte diese Sachen doch lieber mit etwas mehr Humor sehen und sich nicht immer gleich angegriffen fühlen....


Ja Paule , 3 x ja. Du hast ja Recht , aber auf Dauer kann das dermaßen nerven und dann ist Ende mit Humor.


----------



## Schuschek (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na du bist ja klasse, eine Meinung ist keine Tatsache und nur weil du der Meinug bist, das so eine Meinung richtig oder falsch ist, müssen nicht unbedingt auch andere der gleichen Meinung sein und du musst es wohl akzeptieren, das sich welche "zusammenrotten" und ihre mehr oder weniger gleiche Meinung, die eben nicht deiner Meinung entspricht, äußern.
> Solch ein Board ist nun mal nicht nur zur Selbstdarstellung gedacht, sondern dient auch der kritischen Auseinandersetzung....


 
@Fischpaule, genau deine Schreibart ist so ein Beispiel. Hat sofort einen Hang zur Aggression. Warum? Alle anderen haben es verstanden das es Beispielhaft war, und nicht darauf abzieht, dass es um mich geht. Ich hab das Wort "Meinung" mit "Tatsache" verwechselt. Wie gesagt, es hat bisher niemanden gestört


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

...Ich habe mich beim schreiben jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert |supergri und das solltet ihr auch machen - einfach ein herrliches Wortspiel - und nicht gleich :r sein, nehmt es wie gesagt einfach mit Humor - es versüßt den Tag ungemein, wenn man auch mal über sich selbst oder andere lachen kann.
Im übrigen bin ich völlig harmlos und keineswegs aggressiv...

#h


----------



## zesch (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

ja ja Fischpaule

nach dem Motto : wer schreibt der bleibt....#

ich bin auch leider einfach zuviel "Realist" und kann mich leider selbst auch nur auf Tatsachen berufen, darum kann ich manchmal selbst nicht 5we gerade sein lassen

Thomas (Mod) hat es gut gesagt und beschrieben: einfach mal drüber nachdenken, bevor man ENTER drückt, denn hier surft und guckt und lebt sich, ich hoffe ein Großteil, ein Anglerfolk aus das kein Abitur und kein Philosophie Studium hinter sich hat und alles an die Wand labern (schreiben) kann...

Da fehlen mir manchmal selbst die Worte...klar das dann ein paar Menschen, durch solche "Philosophen" angepisst sind oder ?

wegen solcher "Ewig-Einschreiter " und Kommentatoren sollte man sich nicht Mundtod schreiben lassen...


aber weiter sollte doch jeder hier trotzdem auf seine Kosten auch Spaß am Anglerboard und den geposteten Fischen haben und finden....

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



zesch schrieb:


> aber weiter sollte doch jeder hier trotzdem auf seine Kosten auch Spaß am Anglerboard und den geposteten Fischen haben und finden....




...das hoffe ich auch denn ich schaue mir die super Fänge genau so  gern an und würde es schon vermissen wenn hier keine Prachtexemplare mehr gepostet werden würden.

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Schuschek, im Prinzip hast Du den wunden Punkt getroffen #6, und es geht eben wirklich der Spaß daran verloren! :g



Schuschek schrieb:


> Daher haben schon viele die letztes Jahr noch ab und zu mal ihre Fänge gepostet hatten es dieses Jahr eingestellt. Darunter falle auch ich. Find ich persönlich sehr schade, aber ich Hab keinen Bock mehr auf solch einen Kinderkram. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben.





> Es ist nicht nur im Fangthread so, sondern auch in anderen. Egal was man schreibt, gibt es immer einige die es “besser wissen“ und dies in einer *sehr aggressiven Art und Weise* tun.


Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer, die Sache in argen. Schrieb ich letztens schon mal "nebenan": Die Umgangsform und gerade ein kameradschaftliche oder zumindest höfliche Anrede und Ausdrucksweise erleichtert vieles, sind eine Mindestvoraussetzung.

Plumpes Haudruff ergeben "Keilereien", auf die aber die Mehrheit keine Lust haben dürfte. Wer sowas will, explizite Reizthemen gibt es genug und die sollten auch ausdiskutiert werden, separat von anderen wichtigen Standardthemen.
Nur hat sich gerade da bei den Reizthemen gezeigt, dass es überhaupt nichts bringt, wenn man nicht die Form wahrt. Solange viele Sachen dermaßen ausufern, wird eine schweigende Mehrheit wohl einfach lieber schweigen, sich des Schreibens enthalten, aber damit unterbleiben auch wesentliche Informationen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> wird eine schweigende Mehrheit


Was hier viele entweder nicht wissen oder vergessen:
Nur 1% der täglichen Besucher hier schreibt was.

Ob man sich mit dem was man schreibt ankommt oder nicht, sieht man also nicht an den Antworten der Fans oder Gegner, wenn 99% eh nix schreiben.

Sollten einige auch mal drüber nachdenken, bevor sie die Entertaste drücken...


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

... aber Thomas, das ist doch wie in der Politik ... wenn 70 % nicht zur kommunalen Wahl gehen, wen interessierts im Alltagsgeschäft, was die politisch denken oder gar ob sie politisch denken ? Entscheidend sind die restlichen 30 %, auch wenn sie faktisch die Minderheit sind !!!! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Obs jemanden interessiert oder nicht ist das eine.

Für mich ist halt doch immer wieder interessant, was ich an die Redaktionsmailadresse zu bestimmten Usern und/oder Threads an Zuschriften kriege....

Wenn da einige wüssten, was die "schweigende Mehrheit" über sie denkt, würden einige vielleicht tatsächlich ihren (Schreib)Stil mal überdenken...


----------



## Fischpaule (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was hier viele entweder nicht wissen oder vergessen:
> Nur 1% der täglichen Besucher hier schreibt was.




...und wenn die Kommentare (ob sinvoll und berechtigt oder auch nicht sei dahingestellt) nicht geschrieben werden würden, würden es wohl nur noch 0,5% sein denn ich glaube nicht, das bei Unterlassung dieser "störenden" Kommentare eine größere Zahl der derzeit nichtschreibenden User plötzlich schreiben würden - diese 99% werden sich einfach nur darüber schief lachen, wie sich das eine Prozent (mich eingeschlossen) hier produziert.

#h


----------



## okolyt2001 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Ich habe nach langer Überlegung mal ein paar Zeilen verfasst. Der Ansatz kam Heute vom Boardi: argo. Eins stell ich gleich im Vorfeld klar, es geht nicht gegen argo oder Veit. Es hat sich in dem Zusammenhang aber angeboten. Hier mal der Auszug dazu:
> 
> Da hast du Recht. Es würde aber noch viel mehr Fangmeldungen zum anspornen geben, wenn man nach einigen Fang-Postings nicht nur noch zerrissen werden würde. Als "schöner" Nebeneffekt, bekommt man dazu noch diverse blöde PN´s, bezüglich seiner Eigenen Fänge, oder dumme Kommentare im Fangtread. Daher haben schon viele die letztes Jahr noch ab und zu mal ihre Fänge gepostet hatten es dieses Jahr eingestellt. Darunter falle auch ich. Find ich persönlich sehr schade, aber ich Hab keinen Bock mehr auf solch einen Kinderkram. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben.
> Wenn genau diese Sachen mal gelassen werden würden und wir miteinander wieder auf einem normalen Niveau kommunizieren, würde es auch wieder Fangmeldungen von vielen anderen geben.
> ...


 

|good:.... wie wahr...


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obs jemanden interessiert oder nicht ist das eine.
> 
> Für mich ist halt doch immer wieder interessant, was ich an die Redaktionsmailadresse zu bestimmten Usern und/oder Threads an Zuschriften kriege....
> 
> Wenn da einige wüssten, was die "schweigende Mehrheit" über sie denkt, würden einige vielleicht tatsächlich ihren (Schreib)Stil mal überdenken...


 
nur eben dass die Schreibenden hier das eben nicht wissen und solange gilt der Grundsatz, wer den Mund nicht aufmacht, sagt nichts, wer nichts sagt, der meldet nichts ... 

aber die Redaktion kann ja vorschreiben, was wir schreiben sollen, damit die Dunkelrate, die im Dunklen verborgenen Mächte, beruhigt sind ....
oder aber die Redaktion ermutigt die heimlichen, sich öffentlich zu äußern und aktiv am Geschehen teilzunehmen ...

Gedanken von mir im Sinne einer Demokratie ... einer Urdemokratie, die Verborgenes und Geheimnisse bewußt ausklammert ... damit keine und keinerlei Subkultur beinflussen kann ... 

#h


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Ich finde es auch schade, dass manche Fangmeldungen gleich zerredet werden und dadurch die Zahl derer, die welche posten, zurückgeht. Doch sollte man sich, wenn man auf einer so großen Plattform wie dem AB, sich sozusagen ins Licht der Aufmerksamkeit rückt, darauf gefasst sein, dass auch Neider, Spötter und Denuzianten unter dem Publikum sind. Auffällig ist ja, dass es oft die selben sind, die gerne austeilen. Ich kenne meine "Spezis" schon und hab auch schon so manchen auf meine Igno-Liste gepackt. Meist sind es dann doch auch noch solche Personen, die selbst nie Fangmeldungen posten und sich unter dem Deckmantel irgendeines Nicknames produzieren indem sie andere an den Pranger stellen. Ich bin überzeugt, dass diese Typen im Real Life ganz still wären. Bedauerns- und verachtenswert!
Ich bin froh, auch wenn ich dadurch manchmal anecke, dass ich hier im Board eigentlich ziemlich authentisch bin und meine Meinung auch vertreten kann, wenn ich jemandem dabei in die Augen schauen muss. Deswegen kann auch jeder wissen wie ich aussehe und heiße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> aber die Redaktion kann ja vorschreiben, was wir schreiben sollen, damit die Dunkelrate, die im Dunklen verborgenen Mächte, beruhigt sind ....
> oder aber die Redaktion ermutigt die heimlichen, sich öffentlich zu äußern und aktiv am Geschehen teilzunehmen ...


Weder noch...


Schließlich wollen wir ja nicht verantwortlich sein, wer was wie schreibt - das muss jeder für sich selber wissen wie er sich präsentieren will...

Und solange das im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes sowie der Boardregeln passiert, darf sich jeder sowohl als Genie outen wie sich auch blamieren, da sind wir doch schmerzfrei.

Wir stellen ja letztlich nur die Plattform mit den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, was draus gemacht wird, liegt sowohl am einzelnen User wie den Membern insgesamt...

Und da schadet es nicht (hab ich glaube ich auch schon öfter geschrieben und versuche auch immer öfter mich selber dran zu halten.-|rolleyes), wenn man vor dem drücken der Entertaste nochmal sein Hirn arbeiten lässt...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Das der Fischpaule in diesem Thread so aktiv ist... 

Paule,|wavey: Du wirst selber wissen, das Du manchmal oberlehrerhaft rüberkommst - wird dann von dem ein oder anderem ernster genommen als es ist! Kann ich auch voll verstehen, Dein Beruf (ich vermute fast Dein Leben??? nene da gibst bestimmt noch anderes) besteht aus Fisch, da mag ne tiefe Leidenschaft drin sein!
Ich persönlich tummele mich meist im Gewässergütebestimmungs Bereich und möcht um Himmels Willen Deine fundierten, sachlichen, aufschlußreichen und vor allem _wirklich nutzbringenden_ Beiträge nicht missen!

So, jetzt zum Raubfischangeln: Veit|wavey: ist auch dabei! Ich möchte mal wissen wer vor gar nicht langer Zeit den wirklich schöne Fang vom guten *Wollbein* so zerissen hat! Hast Du ne Ahnung Veit, war damit angefangen hat eine Fangmeldung so jämmerlich durch - mein ich jetzt wörtlich - den Dreck zu ziehen... Und da hatten wir wirklich ne Zusammenrottung...

Und genau da fängt Aggresivität an.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Paule,|wavey: Du wirst selber wissen, das Du manchmal oberlehrerhaft rüberkommst - wird dann von dem ein oder anderem ernster genommen als es ist!



Wir haben hier einige Leute, die eine Ausbildung haben, von der viele hier ihren Nutzen ziehen _könnten_. Leider gibt es viele, sehr viele, leider auch (vielleicht gerade?) hier, denen das eigene Vorurteil lieber ist als "fremde" Kompetenz (Nein, Fachleute haben nicht immer recht, aber schon des öfteren).

Im Übrigen, der Umgangston im GANZEN Board leidet tatsächlich.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Im Übrigen, der Umgangston im GANZEN Board leidet tatsächlich.


 
Weiß ich nicht wirklich, Du bist länger dabei. Aber in diversen Threads... Unter aller Kanone!!!
Die schöne Anonymität des Internets läßt den einen oder anderen mutiger werden...

Wäre mal interessant diverse "Kontrahenten'" im Gespräch Mann zu Mann oder wegen mir auch Frau zu Frau zu sehen...
Wetten das die sich prächtig verstehen würden - Wetten dass!!!:vik:

Durch das Internet kommen ja Leute zusammen die im wirklichen Leben, sei es durch soziale oder regionale Unterschiede, niemals auch nur im entferntesten miteinander Kontakt hätten...

Stefan


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Mahlzeit,


> Wäre mal interessant diverse "Kontrahenten'" im Gespräch Mann zu Mann oder wegen mir auch Frau zu Frau zu sehen...
> Wetten das die sich prächtig verstehen würden - Wetten dass!!!


Das will ich gern glauben. Wenn ich zB. mit jemanden aneinander gerate , such ich den dierekten Kontakt.Ne PN macht den Anfang u. am Telefon gehts weiter. Spätestens dann merkt mann das der andere ja doch nicht so "doof" ist. Und am Ende hängt der Himmel voller Geigen.



> Im Übrigen, der Umgangston im GANZEN Board leidet tatsächlich.


Leider merk ist das an meiner Schreibweise gelegentlich selber.
Klassisches Beispiel;

User A hat ne Frage zur Rolle QWE. 
User B schreibt  kauf die Rolle RTZ.
User C Sagt dann Rolle RTZ ist Kagge.......

Kein Aas geht auf die Frage von A ein. Und dann werd ich machmal laut. Das nervt mich dermaßen..................


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

@ Forellenzemmel: Wenn ich mich verar...t fühle, dann sag ich das auch und genau das war bei Wollbein der Fall. Dass genau die Leute mir recht gaben, die schon ein paar Hundert Zander in ihrem Leben gesehen haben, war bestätigung genug. 
Hier gehts um Fangmeldungen die ehrlich sind oder zumindest so erscheinen. Das war bei Wollbein ja nun ganz und garnicht der Fall.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenn ich zB. mit jemanden aneinander gerate , such ich den dierekten Kontakt.Ne PN macht den Anfang u. am Telefon gehts weiter.


 
Klar Gunnar, per PN die Sache auszudiskutieren entspannt diverse Situationen ungemein... 
Der Nachteil ist nur: Keiner bekommt davon was mit, wenn ich per PN weitermache - sieht einfach "Schei..ße" aus, mitten in einem heftig diskutiereten Thread auszusteigen.
Mir persönlich ist das Latte, aber mancher wird womöglich, und sei es um den "Weichei" Faktor zu vermeiden, noch mal sieben Postings völlig Themenfremd und sinnfrei anzufügen...

... und schon haben wir den aggressiven Umgang mal wieder...

@Veit: Die Wollbeingeschichte jetzt hier einzubringen, war wohl nicht ganz glücklich in einem Thread, wo es um aggressiven Umgang geht... Bist ja hart im Nehmen#6, wirst Du überstehen... Hätt ich im Nachhinein nicht so gepostet, allerdings ist es mir zu albern, den Beitrag jetzt noch zu editieren - Okay??

Stefan


----------



## Veit (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

@ Forellenzemmel: Sehr fairer Zug von dir, dein letztes Posting!!! #r


----------



## bassking (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Moin-ich denke, es gibt berechtigte und unberechtigte Kritik.

Kritik im board ist selbstverständlich- es handelt sich neben der Selbstdarstellungs-
funktion auch um eine Diskussionsplattform.

Sind Alle derselben Ansicht, gibt es keine Diskussion und das Board wäre nutzlos.

Wichtig ist, dass alles "gesittet" abläuft: genauso, wenn ein Angler sich über angeblich
zu lange Fänge Anderer auslassend-aggressiv aüßert und sogar ein eigenes Thread !!!
dafür erstellt, muss es möglich sein, Verfehlungen und auch offensichtliche Vorschriftenbrüche gezielt ansprechen zu dürfen.

"Verarschung" einmal anders...und Niemand lässt sich gerne verarschen (s.o.).

Ich denke, die Moderatoren sollten das Anglerboard nicht nur vor verbalen Entgleisungen schützen, sondern auch offensichtliche fischereirechtliche Brüche sanktionieren.

Es sollte "sauber" geangelt werden- dann haben Neider, Querulanten und Leute, die selbst nichts fangen und nur  Ärger im Board suchen, keine Chance mehr.

Solche Troublemaker sind echt keine Antwort wert...

Kritik - Ja- aber fundiert sachlich- und ohne Angst vor Sanktionierung.

Bassking.


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Paule,|wavey: Du wirst selber wissen, das Du manchmal oberlehrerhaft rüberkommst - wird dann von dem ein oder anderem ernster genommen als es ist!



Oberlehrerhaft ?, was für eine gemeine Frechheit, ich schreib ab sofort nix mehr...  :q:q:q

Ne ne, mir ist das schon klar, ich habe deswegen aber keine Gewissensbisse und wie du es schon geschrieben hast, sollte man so einiges mit einem Augenzwinkern sehen....
Es ist allerdings manchmal schwer, den Leuten mit viel Erfahrung und eigenem reichhaltigen Wissen und denen, die keinen blassen Schimmer von einigen Sachen haben, gleichermaßen gerecht zu werden. Und es juckt nun mal in den Fingern über der Tastatur wenn man einige fachlich haarestreubene Sachen ließt. Wenn es um meine Meinung geht, so akzeptiere ich , auch wenn es mir genauso wie vielen anderen schwer fällt, andere Meinungen und muss halt damit leben, das meine Meinung nicht unbedingt der der Mehrheit entspricht - aber ich werde nunmal keinem zumunde reden. Wenn es allerdings um fachliche Sachverhalte geht, so informiere ich mich vorher möglichst genau, bevor ich etwas schreibe und das aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen, die den meisten im AB nicht zur Verfügung stehen und dann ist es doch auch logisch, das ich gegenteilige Darstellungen in Frage stelle.

Ansonsten, bitte etwas mehr Humor hier im AB :m, es macht alles viel entspannter....

#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



bassking schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Moderatoren sollten das Anglerboard nicht nur vor verbalen Entgleisungen schützen, sondern auch offensichtliche fischereirechtliche Brüche sanktionieren.


 
Denke ich auch, wird aber so nicht gehen... 
Das Board ist ja durchaus ein kommerzielles Unternehmen und da ist die Mitgliederanzahl für die Werbepartner nicht ganz unerheblich!
Nur mal ein Beispiel (Oh weia Veit#t): Warum macht unser Admin, der gute Thomas, bei dem immer wieder auftauchendem C+R Thema dauernd so einen (bisher gut gelungenen) Eiertanz??? Es ist eben ein relativ Großer Anteil der Boardies, welche jenes praktizieren - da wär Thomas mehr als dämlich, die zu vergraulen.

... find aber eigentlich alles so o.K., die Mods machen Ihren Job ohne Ausnahme gut...

@ Thomas: Du wirst mir bei dem Eiertanz widersprechen, ist ja auch Dein Job - deswegen schenken wir uns jede Diskussion, einverstanden???:m

@ Fischpaule: Schei..., hab Dich nicht mal ärgern können...
Wie weiter oben schon angeführt - im Gewässergütebestimmungsbereich bist Du nicht zu ersetzen...
Und auch in anderen Themen ist Dein gesunder Menschenverstand (oder Fisch???)  gern gesehen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bassking (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, wird aber so nicht gehen...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Meinst Du, Stefan?

Es hat natürlich auch mit Courage zu tun, unangenehme Dinge anzusprechen- letztendlich wird aber die Qualität steigen- und die Vorbildfunktion wird besser unterstützt.

Nicht zu vergessen sind die Vielen Anfängerangler, die natürlich nacheifern...Guten wie schlechteren Dingen.

Das Board soll dazu den vernünftigen Rahmen bilden, wie ich meine.

Die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein hohes Gut...man kann ungeliebte Diskussionen auch verschieben, statt zu löschen...die zahlreichen Klicks auf brisante Themen zeugen jedenfalls von großem Interesse.

Nur wer sich vernünftig gibt, sollte auch sein berechtigtes Lob ernten dürfen...meine Meinung.

Bassking.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Moin Paule,


Oberlehrerpaule schrieb:


> Wenn es allerdings um fachliche Sachverhalte geht, so informiere ich mich vorher möglichst genau, bevor ich etwas schreibe und das aus vertrauenswürdigen Quellen, die den meisten im AB nicht zur Verfügung stehen und dann ist es doch auch logisch, das ich gegenteilige Darstellungen in Frage stelle.


Und wehe wenn deine Infragestellung auch nur ein Hauch aggressiv ist..................
Das Problem was ich kennengelernt habe ist das der "belehrte" User dann einschnappt und bockig reagiert. Umd Prompt kommt der Vorwurf das man aggressiv sei.Schon wirste in eine Schublade gesteck wo du garnicht rein willst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> Denke ich auch, wird aber so nicht gehen...


Stimmt, bei über16 Landesgesetzen kann das nicht mal ein Jurist!



> Das Board ist ja durchaus ein kommerzielles Unternehmen und da ist die Mitgliederanzahl für die Werbepartner nicht ganz unerheblich!


Logo kommerziell, nur so läßt sich die ganze Arbeit, Server, Anwälte etc. was dazu gehört finanzieren und das für die Mitglieder kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.

Aber:
Deswegen wurden ja auch schon über 9.000 inaktive gelöscht......|supergri|supergri



> da wär Thomas mehr als dämlich, die zu vergraulen


Da haben bisher schon einige Fanatiker beider Seiten deswegen dem Board den Rücken gekehrt. Selbstverständlich sind auch Mitgliederzahlen wichtig (gut erkannt: Werbeeinnahmen, s.o.), aber da sind wir relativ schmerzfrei. Lieber ein paar Fanatiker weniger und dafür etwas mehr Ruhe. Wir hatten im Mai über 80 Anmeldungen pro Tag - da fallen ein paar Fanatiker mehr oder weniger - außer durch insgesamt weniger Streß - echt nicht auf... 

Genauso haltlos natürlich der "Eiertanz":
Das ist schlicht meine ganz persönliche Meinung:
Soll jeder machen wie er will und wies erlaubt ist.

Mir gehts dabei immer nur um die Diskussionen, die bei vielen eben von keinerlei Fachwissen getrübt sind (auch bei mir nur teilweise, bin ja weder Fischereibiologe noch Fischwirt). Deswegen zitieren ich mich hier gerne auch nochmal selber:


> Das gepaart mit viel Engagement und (meistens) wenig Fachwissen (Fischbiologie) führt dann immer wieder zu schönsten Diskussionen rund um c+r/c+c und in der Folge dann zu "schönsten" moralisch/ethischen Diskussionen wer den jetzt der bessere (moralisch gesehen) Angler sei...


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> @ Fischpaule: Schei..., hab Dich nicht mal ärgern können...
> Wie weiter oben schon angeführt - im Gewässergütebestimmungsbereich bist Du nicht zu ersetzen...
> Und auch in anderen Themen ist Dein gesunder Menschenverstand (oder Fisch???)  gern gesehen...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Danke für die Blumen aber ich denke, das hier jeder entbehrlich ist, selbst in der kurzen Zeit, in der ich im AB bin, gab es schon einige Fälle, wo zumindest öffentlich kein Hahn mehr nach kräht, obwohl es sehr aktive Mitglieder waren....

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Oh oh!


> wo zumindest öffentlich kein Hahn mehr nach kräht, obwohl es sehr aktive Mitglieder waren....


Wenns um Fachliche Dinge geht vermiss man einge User sehr.
Und warum kräht keiner mehr? Weil in mehren Fällen uns schon deutlich erklärt wurde wie ungewüscht das sei! Masse statt Klasse ist hier gefragt.


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wenns um Fachliche Dinge geht vermiss man einge User sehr...
> Masse statt Klasse ist hier gefragt.



Ohne Klasse keine Masse aber da es immer einige mit Klasse geben wird....

Persönlich vermißt man schon die/den eine/n oder andere/n, das ist wohl war.

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> aber da es immer einige mit Klasse geben wird....


Das ist die Hoffnung die mich hier am Leben erhält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Ohne persönlich zu werden, nur als logische Frage zum mal drüber nachdenken, wie unterschiedlich Blickwinkel sein können:


> Masse statt Klasse ist hier gefragt


Wenn das die Meinung von jemand ist, der dann trotzdem hier schreibt, müsste derjenige dann ja auch zur Masse und nicht zur Klasse gehören.

Oder sind solche die das tun, dann die letzen "mit Klasse"??????????


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

"einer an sich kann ja nie Masse sein" :vik:
...

Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht


So ists gemeint


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Masse statt Klasse oder auch umgekehrt...

kann man witzige Wortspiele draus machen!

Vielleicht bedingt aber die Masse auch die Klasse???

@Fischpaule: niemand ist unersetzlich - trozdem sind meine "Blumen" ehrlich gemeint!

Stefan


----------



## Fischpaule (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Vielleicht bedingt aber die Masse auch die Klasse???




...da ist durchaus was dran...


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Hi Thomas,
 Du kannst ruhig persönlich werden. Ne Mimose bin ich nicht.


> Oder sind solche die das tun, dann die letzen "mit Klasse"??????????


Na das ist ja ne typische Fangfrage. Ist aber schon einige Forumsjahre her als ich das letzte mal darauf reingefallen war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> Na das ist ja ne typische Fangfrage


Ist eher ne typische Geschichte von "wer sich selber erhöht, erniedrigt andere..."


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist eher ne typische Geschichte von "wer sich selber erhöht, erniedrigt andere..."


 
... nein Thomas #d ... die bleiben trotzdem auf der selben Ebene, nur sie müssen nun aufschauen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

grins....


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> Ist eher ne typische Geschichte von "wer sich selber erhöht, erniedrigt andere..."


Na bitte , klappt doch mit dem persönlich werden. 
Aber , ----> guter Konter!

@Toni,
Brutus??


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @Toni,
> Brutus??


 
Erklär dich bitte #c

Suchst du einen Cäsarmörder? #c

Also mich bekommst du jetzt nicht dazu, Cäsarenmord zu begehen ..ich bin mit der "Staatsform" derzeit hier zufrieden ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> ich bin mit der "Staatsform" derzeit hier zufrieden ...


Danke, hört man ja auch mal gerne...


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> Suchst du einen Cäsarmörder?


 Ne nen Mörder nu nich gleich. Nur jemanden , bildlich gesehen "mit dem Dolche im Gewande"


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ..ich bin mit der "Staatsform" derzeit hier zufrieden ...


Prinzipel ja , aber:
Die Form ist das eine . Umsetzung was anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Die Form ist vorgegeben, die Umsetzung liegt an Euch..


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Erklär dich bitte #c
> 
> Suchst du einen Cäsarmörder? #c
> 
> Also mich bekommst du jetzt nicht dazu, Cäsarenmord zu begehen ..ich bin mit der "Staatsform" derzeit hier zufrieden ...


 
Wir können keinen virtuell ermorden... und wolln wir doch auch gar nicht. Und zur "Staatsform" ist auch nichts hinzuzufügen... Da gibt es bestimmt einige Ideen das anders oder besser zu machen - und wetten dass das Mod Team die alle schon durchgekaut haben!

O.K.: keine wirkliche Demokratie, aber ne "Staatsform" mit der man eigentlich sehr gut leben kann. Das Projekt Anglerboard ist ne stimmige Sache.

Das Ding ist gewachsen und wächst weiter - und bei moderatem Umgang, der durchaus Kritik nicht ausschließt, haben wir alle was davon#6.

Ich selbst "genieße" es durchaus, mich mit Thomas zu reiben, bin dabei selbst auch ein wenig provokant. Ist halt das Alte Spiel, der Kleine gegen den Großen; was dem kleinen naturgemäß viiiiieeel mehr Spaß als dem "Großen" macht|wavey:.

Ich kann es nicht beschreien, vermute aber das Thomas, oder ein anderer Mod, es nicht in Erwägung gezogen haben, mich zu verwarnen... Wieso auch? Die Forenregeln einhalten und dann ist Kritik zuläßig - sonst halt nicht!

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



> Die Forenregeln einhalten und dann ist Kritik zuläßig - sonst halt nicht!


Ganz genau so!


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Ich würde diesen Tröt erst mal ins Laberforum verschieben, da gehört er hin!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Hast recht, inzwischen ja..


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Ich würde diesen Tröt erst mal ins Laberforum verschieben, da gehört er hin!


 
Ganz schön barsch von Dir, Leo|wavey:

... aber wo Du Recht hast...

Schönen Sonntag noch,

Stefan


----------



## Schuschek (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Und wer hat ihn zerlabert? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ihr alten 3 Seiten Zerlaberer inkl. Mod!!!|bla:|bla:|bla:

Aber schön zu lesen!#6

@Fischpaule, jetzt verstehe ich auch deine Art zu schreiben! Nen Smilie wäre gleich hilfreich gewesen. Zum Bsp. so eins :l oder #y
Aber so gehts auch|wavey:


----------



## Fishzilla (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Moin Moin.
Mal ne Frage.
Ist das Board von dem Umgangston aggressiver geworden?
Gut, mal einen kleinen Streit bei den Karpfen Spezies, hin und wieder eine Diskussion um C&R und ein wenig bei den Fliegenfischer. Ist doch alles normal.
Ich hatte mal in die Vergangenheit des AB recherchiert.
Wollte mal wissen, ob es wirklich hemmungsloser im Umgangston geworden ist.  Da flogen teils auch gut die Fetzen.
Was mir nur aufgefallen ist;
Bei den Usern, die sich auch untereinander zum angeln treffen oder solches vorhaben, ist der Ton wesentlich entspannter. Also keine Bier und Chipsatmosphäre für andere.
Das sagt doch alles.
Ebenso bei den vielen anderen kleineren Foren, eine ganz andere Gangart, die ich schon als fast leicht familiär kennen gelernt habe.
Da schützt halt nicht die Masse vor der Anonymität.
Man sollte aber auch nicht vergessen, wie groß die ganze Kiste hier geworden ist.
Im übrigen finde ich Aussagen, wie jeder ist ersetzbar recht *******.
Ich sage mal so;
Zum entspannten mitlesen, ab und zu bisschen mitschreiben und schmunzeln ist das Ding hier völlig ok und ausreichend.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Form ist vorgegeben, die Umsetzung liegt an Euch..


 
eben und das ist ja der Ausgangspunkt und der Zielpunkt ...

deshalb zurück ins *Raubfischforum*, wo es ja vom Threaderöffner auch bewußt gesetzt war #h

(wäre schade, wenn das nun als Gelaber abgetan werden würde)


----------



## Schuschek (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> deshalb zurück ins *Raubfischforum*, wo es ja vom Threaderöffner auch bewußt gesetzt war #h
> 
> (wäre schade, wenn das nun als Gelaber abgetan werden würde)


 
Richtig!#6 
Denn wenn es nur als Gelaber deklariert wird....... "den Rest kann man sich zusammenreimen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Stimmt auch wieder - obwohl wir ja schon übereinstimmend festgestellt haben, dass das nicht nur Raubfischangler betrifft, sondern eigentlich (zumindest fast) alle...
Daher nicht ins Räuber- sondern ins Forum "Angeln allgemein".
Hab dann auch gleich den Titel allgemeiner gehalten.
Hoffe ihr seid damit einverstanden....


----------



## bassking (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Moin.

Ich denke, man muss keinen Juristen bemühen, um die ein oder andere Schwei..rei
zu erkennen und anzusprechen.

Einfach wäre für einen Moderator dann, die Sache per pm. zu klären nach dem Motto:
BSP:
"Jung, kann dass sein, dass Du Dich nicht an die Schonzeiten hälst"?

So können alle ihr Gesicht wahren- zur Not werden im Wiederholungsfall dann gewisse Bilder eben herausgenommen, damit kein weiterer Anreiz mehr besteht.

Das ist nat. nur ein Vorschlag- jedenfalls werden auch weiterhin meinerseits bei gegebenen Sachen, die mich einfach stören oder aufregen, entsprechende Kommentare von
mir verfasst werden- frei nach dem Motto: Kommentar erwünscht, im Rahmen der Boardregeln.

Es gibt auch eine schöne Möglichkeit, einfach einen Bereich "strittige themen" einzuführen, in denen man konkret zu dem ein oder anderen Thread Stellung beziehen kann.

Wer es lesen möchte, liest es- wer nicht, ignoriert es.

So hält man auch ausufernde Threads wie den "Mads Rutenbau" aus dem Raubfischforum raus.

Nur ein Vorschlag.

Vielleicht hilft der Bereich dann auch, Zensurlöschungen vorzubeugen- natürl. nur, wenn im Rahmen disk. wird.
Leider ist das a.b. nicht gerade für seinen Freigeist diesbzgl. bekannt- wohl, um seine Themen zu schützen.

Bei dem Bereich "strittige Themen" wäre es nicht mehr nötig, off-topic zu löschen.



Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Es gibt auch eine schöne Möglichkeit, einfach einen Bereich "strittige themen" einzuführen, in denen man konkret zu dem ein oder anderen Thread Stellung beziehen kann.


Haben wir teamintern schon vor Jahren abgelehnt, um den Stressern und Uneinsichtigen nicht auch noch ne Spielwiese zu bieten.
Hier ist es eben ganz einfach so: 
An die Regeln halten oder Pech - ganz einfach..


----------



## bassking (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben wir teamintern schon vor Jahren abgelehnt, um den Stressern und Uneinsichtigen nicht auch noch ne Spielwiese zu bieten.
> 
> *Aha- so kann man das auch sehen* #d
> 
> ...



*Meine Rede- allerdings scheint es ja doch nicht so einfach zu sein- Zensieren nach gutdünken ist auch irgenwie Schrotflintenprinzip...die Vernünftigen trifft man da auch gerne mal- Frust nat. vorprogrammiert :r

*Und wie stehen die Anderen zu einem entlastenden Bereich "strittige Themen" ? 


Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Es gibt ja auch hier welche, dies begreifen:


			
				Forellenzemmel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es nicht beschreien, vermute aber das Thomas, oder ein anderer Mod, es nicht in Erwägung gezogen haben, mich zu verwarnen... Wieso auch? Die Forenregeln einhalten und dann ist Kritik zuläßig - sonst halt nicht!



Wenn Du aber meinst, dass hier nach Gutdünken "zensiert" wird, empfehle ich Dir schlicht eines der vielen anderen Angelforen, wo das dann vielleicht anders  - in Deinem Sinne - gehandhabt wird.

Die freuen sich sicher Über neue User wie Dich...

Siehe dazu auch hier Doks Posting, den Absatz über die neuen Regeln:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111391


----------



## bassking (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Warum so aggressiv?

Gutdünken meint, dass die ein oder andere Zensur keinen eindeutigen Richtlinien
folgt- als Begründung für den Rotstift wurde bspw. einmal off-topic angegeben...danach sogar im selben Thread 
seitenweise off-topic durchgelassen.

Da muss man sich schonmal eine Anmerkung gefallenlassen.

Mehr nicht-weniger auch nicht.

Andere schöne Foren gibt es auch- damit hast Du nat. Recht...es geht hier aber
ums a.b.

Bevor man eine weitere Verwarnung erhält, klinke ich mich mal besser gerade für ein paar

Stunden aus (scherz).

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Bevor man eine weitere Verwarnung erhält, klinke ich mich mal besser gerade für ein paar
> 
> Stunden aus (scherz).


Können auch Tage, Wochen, Monate oder Jahre sein - Kein Scherz.....


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Können auch Tage, Wochen, Monate oder Jahre sein - *Kein Scherz*.....


Aha , Argumente sind scheinbar alle jetzt gehts mit Drohungen weiter....
Wie war nochmal das Thema in diesen Thread? Achja "*Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren,* Auch ne Art das vorher bemängelte OT zu benden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wie *war* nochmal das Thema in diesen Thread? Achja "*Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren,*


 
...#d ... ohne Wertung meinerseits, nur rein in der Sache:

Das Thema *war* anders und es stand auch in einem anderem Forum.


----------



## nemles (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Können auch Tage, Wochen, Monate oder Jahre sein - Kein Scherz.....



Oh, Ooohh. Thomas, der war nicht so gut. Hättest meiner Meinung nach noch einen kleinen  dahinter setzen sollen.
Hätte jeder verstanden und wäre nicht so: "Ich hab hier die Keule und ICH suche mir aus, wo ich hin haue!" rüber gekommen.

Schade eigentlich. Hiermit ziehe ich Dir drei Punkte von meinem persönlichen beliebtesten Modswettbewerbs-Konto ab.


----------



## Fishzilla (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Unglaublich.
Das artet ja mal wieder richtig aus.
Gratulation hierfür.
Macht mal lieber allesamt eine kleine Denkpause.
Thomas, dein Post 79 ist nicht gerade der Hit.


----------



## RickyMike (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hallo @All,
ich würde gern nochmals zum Anfang zurück gehen.
Mein persönliches Empfinden ist, das Schuschek mit seinem Posting recht hat.
Ich hab mich eine ganze Zeit lang, in den einzelnen Threath, teilweise recht rege beteiligt. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, nach dem Zanderthreath ist mir die Lust vergangen. Auch an manch anderer Stelle fand ich einiges so daneben, das ich mich Hauptsächlich aufs lesen verlegt habe. 
Es gab auch schon Diskussionen über Neid und Mißgunst, gerade das dann Leue die genau diesen Eindruck rüber bringen, das die dann schreiben das Sie das nicht gut finden ? ups mir fehlen die Worte,.
Ein faireres Miteinander und eine andere Wortwahl wäre manchesmal angebracht, auch ein Mod sollte, trotz großer Keule und auch gerade weil Er recht hat, als gutes Beispiel voran gehen und sich nicht so gehen lassen. Wie gesagt auch wenn man recht hat muß man nicht darauf bestehen.

Grüßle

Mike


----------



## nemles (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@ RickyMike

Das Ding ist dick unterstrichen und von mir gegengezeichnet.#6#6#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Thomas, dein Post 79 ist nicht gerade der Hit.




|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Man kann (sicherlich zurecht) die Wortwahl in meinem Post 79 bemängeln.

Man bedenke dabei aber bitte dann auch die von mir geübte Geduld mit X - Versuchen, das in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken.

Und das bei jemand, der erst am 19. Mai eine Verwarnung (von einem als ruhig und besonnen bekannten Mod, nicht von mir) wegen Zuwiderhandlung gegen eine klare Modanweisung bekommen hat.

Wenn ich das alleine zu entscheiden hätte.............................


----------



## Fishzilla (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ja, so ist das halt.
Jeder hat sein persönliches Päckchen zu er/tragen.
Aber mal unter "uns".
Mir ist des öfteren aufgefallen, das in mehreren von dir moderierten Tröts es immer leicht eskaliert und du dich schnell mit ein paar Spezies in die Wolle bekommst.
Teils selber hineinmanövriert. So wie hier. Wir sehen im den jetzigen Moment nur das geschriebene, mehr nicht.
Da ist so eine Reaktion unserseits doch auch nachvollziehbar.
Dann dieses ewige Spiel Mod gegen User. Total überflüssig.
Klar ist es nervig, wenn man sich bei einer Sache Mühe gibt und weiß schon im Vorfeld, das dann die ewigen und zumeist immer gleichen Nörgler auf dem Plan kommen. 
Selbstredend, alle mit erhobenen Zeigefinger.

Wenn ich das alleine zu entscheiden hätte.............................Den Spruch hast du mir auch mal gebracht.
Immer noch so ein Ding hinterher.....


----------



## bassking (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann (sicherlich zurecht) die Wortwahl in meinem Post 79 bemängeln.
> 
> Man bedenke dabei aber bitte dann auch die von mir geübte Geduld mit X - Versuchen, das in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken.
> 
> ...




Moin.

Bitte on-topic bleiben, sonst wird´s von mir gelösch.. ach so, kann ja gar nicht bearbeiten, da mir die entsprechende Gewalt fehlt... (Scherz).

Thomas- Köche kochen doch auch besser frisch- oder?

Ich würde unterschiedliche Themen nicht miteinander mischen- das gehört hier gar nicht hin.

Die "Warnung 79" ist allerdings angekommen...

Auch bei den Anderen...ich habe aber mittlerweile auch keine Lust mehr, von Frustrierten per pm. angeschrieben zu werden, bzgl. deren Probleme mit den Moderatoren.

Ich bin nämlich nicht dazu da, hier eine Welle gegen Verantwortliche anzustreben- weil ich ganz normaler, aufgeklärter User bin.

Wie gesagt, wird es auch zukünftig freie Meinungsäußerung geben- ob es gefällt, kann ich nicht beeinflussen.#h


Meine Vorschläge habe ich bereits gemacht- vielleicht überlebt mein alterego ja die nächsten Wochen, so dass man sich liest #6


Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## schwerinchris (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Eigentlich ist das hier ein Tröt mit hohem Unterhaltungswert.

So`n bischen GZSZ- like

Wenn ich mal schreibe, daß mich kilometerlange Fischernetze
So richtig an:vso werde ich auch gleich angeblufft als wenn das hier ein Fischerforum wäre.

Das kann ich aber bestens ausblenden.

Ich hab hier jedenfalls schon richtig gute Angelkumpels, Mitfahrgelegenheiten, Urlaubstipps, Geräteempfehlungen u. u.u. gefunden.
Und das lass ich mir auch nicht vermiesen.:m


----------



## Karsten01 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*

Leider gibt es viele, sehr viele, leider auch (vielleicht gerade?) hier, denen das eigene Vorurteil lieber ist als "fremde" Kompetenz 

Ich schmeiß mich wech,son` Spruch von Dir,Wasserpatscher?

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Tolles Thema Schuschek,

herzlichen Gruß an deinen Mitbewohner.


----------



## Schuschek (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@Sundvogel, Exmitbewohner! Studium ist Erledigt! Werd ich Ausrichten, wenn man sich mal wieder hören sollte! Ob dabei Freude aufkommt ist ne andere Sache.
Edit: Auch einer der Gründe, warum dieses Posting entstand|znaika:


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ich vermute mal nicht, der war ja auch schon ewig nicht mehr online.


----------



## Schuschek (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Wie wahr! Ich vermisse ihn nicht wirklich. Ich glaub die Boardis auch nicht


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ja, das weiß ich nicht, war ja schon ne merkwürdige Sache damals als der mich so verkaspern wollte, deswegen ist es ja prima, dass du so einen Thread aufgemacht hast.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Eigentlich komisch, eigentlich vergesse ich nie etwas, aber der Nick von deinem ehemaligen Mitbewohner ist mir gerade total entfallen.

Wie hieß der noch gleich?

Du bist sicher ziemlich froh, dass der ausgezogen ist und sich nicht mehr ständig von deinem Rechner ins AB einloggt. Das muß ja auch nervig gewesen sein, dieses ständige Ein- und Ausloggen und sicher war das auch total merkwürdig, weil ihr ja immer so unterschiedliche Meinungen hattet. 

Aber vielleicht sollte man Vergangenes einfach ruhen lassen und zum Glück gibt es ja mittlerweile Themen wie dieses, in denen man sich über das Verhalten gegenüber anderen Gedanken macht.

Ach weißt du, grüße ihn doch nicht.

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eigentlich komisch, eigentlich vergesse ich nie etwas, aber der Nick von deinem ehemaligen Mitbewohner ist mir gerade total entfallen.
> 
> Wie hieß der noch gleich?



also das Du etwas vergisst.....#d

das ist schon ein starker *Tobac(o)  *


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Uli!

Du vergisst doch sonst nie was?

Hätte wohl die "Nacht der langen Messer" werden können wenn Schuschek drauf eingestiegen wäre.

Zum Glück hat er das nicht getan.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Du vergisst doch sonst nie was?
> 
> Hätte wohl die "Nacht der langen Messer" werden können wenn Schuschek drauf eingestiegen wäre.


 
Doch manchmal vergesse ich schon was. 

Von meiner Seite wäre das ganz sicher keine "Nacht der langen Messer" geworden. Warum auch. 

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Und damit:
Letztlich habt ihr euch doch alle lieb....


----------



## J-son (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]Man bedenke dabei aber bitte dann auch die von mir geübte Geduld mit X - Versuchen, das in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken.[...]




Und wer bedenkt, was evtl jemand anderem widerfahren ist?
Ausserdem ist "sich in Geduld üben" genau Deine Aufgabe, dafür bist Du Mod.

Es gibt nunmal immer zwei Sichtweisen einer Sache, deshalb wird das  AB immer eine Diktatur bleiben - letztendlich hat der User keine Handhabe, und muss sich einiges mehr von den Mods gefallen lassen, als umgekehrt.
Kann man drüber diskutieren, muss man aber nicht...bringt eh nix.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Ausserdem ist "sich in Geduld üben" genau Deine Aufgabe, dafür bist Du Mod.


Klares Nein!!
Mod ist man, um das Forum für die Vielzahl der normalen User weitgehendst störungsfrei am Laufen zu halten - und nicht um großes Ballyhoo für die 0,00xx% Stresser und Störer zu machen, schon gar nicht für die, welche schon x-mal ermahnt, gewarnt oder gar verwarnt wurden....

Hier im Forum läuft das eben ohne Stress, ohne Pöbeleien etc., entsprechend rechtlicher Vorgaben und der Boardregeln - mit allen Ausnahmen und Fehlern, die da bei der Einzelfallbeurteilung passieren können..

Und wer sich da nicht dran halten will, muss das auch nicht.

Aber derjenige wird dann hier einfach die Konsequenzen zu tragen haben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ich habe hier schon einige heftige Diskussionen gehabt unter anderem auch mit verschiedenen Moderatoren. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen, dass Meinungen zum Thema nicht zensiert werden. Pöbeleien, Beleidigungen und fortwährende unsachliche Provokationen sowie fanatische Bekehrungsversuche dagegen schon. 

Das ist hier nun mal ein Diskussionsforum in dem aufgrund seiner Größe, Selbstregulation oft nicht funktioniert. 

Bestimte Probleme liegen im Wesentlichen bei den Usern.

Gefakte Bilder, Doppelaccounts, oberhafte Belehrungen zu C&R, und und und...

neulich hat mir einer gesagt, dass ich vorsichtig sein sollte, da der Zander noch Schonzeit habe, da ich erkennbar aus NDS und er wohl aus NRW kommt, fällt mir dazu kaum was ein.

Es ist doch ganz einfach, wer sich an wenige Grundregeln hält, der wird nicht verwarnt und fliegt auch nicht raus.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Es ist doch ganz einfach, wer sich an wenige Grundregeln hält, der wird nicht verwarnt und fliegt auch nicht raus.


Ganz genau so!
Bestens auf den Punkt gebracht, Uli!
Danke dafür!


----------



## bassking (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klares Nein!!
> Mod ist man, um das Forum für die Vielzahl der normalen User weitgehendst störungsfrei am Laufen zu halten - und nicht um großes Ballyhoo für die 0,00xx% *Stresser und Störer zu machen, schon gar nicht für die, welche schon x-mal ermahnt, gewarnt oder gar verwarnt wurden....
> 
> Hier im Forum läuft das eben ohne Stress, ohne Pöbeleien*  etc., entsprechend rechtlicher Vorgaben und der Boardregeln - mit allen Ausnahmen und Fehlern, die da bei der Einzelfallbeurteilung passieren können..
> ...




Moin...das es hier im Forum ohne Stress/Ärger/gegenteilige Meinungen abläuft, stimmt doch gar nicht !

Wo diskutiert wird, wird es immer unterschiedliche Meinungen geben- das ist ganz normale Forenkultur.

Ich finde es befremdlich, wenn Einzelne entscheiden, was "Stressen" sein soll und was stehengelassen wird.

Ich fand und finde, dass sich die Moderatoren hier gerne einmal übereinmischen...wie gesagt sind Streitgespräche schnell ausdiskutiert- und Leute, die wirklich nur nerven wollen, rücken sich selbst ins Abseits und werden früher oder später nicht mehr wahrgenommen.

Die Leute die hier durch bspw. Mod-Eingriffe gestresst wurden, sind ja idR. auch nicht hier, um sich zu streiten, sondern weil Sie die anderen User vllt.sogar mögen und deren Angelerfahrungen teilen möchten.

"Dann geh doch woanders hin, wenn Dir die Regeln nicht passen" zieht also nicht, wenn man die Kommunity erstmal schätzen gelernt hat.Das Board ist nur der Rahmen- die LEUTE drin sind wichtig.Der Rahmen sollte auch nicht "abschnüren" ..freie Leute- freie Meinung...meine Meinung.

Meine Güte- man kommt nicht mit Jedem klar- na und? 

Überlesen soll auch dagegen helfen- es wird auch manchmal überempfindlich reagiert.

Aber gut- Ärger bleibt sowieso erhalten...ist in jedem Forum einfach so.


Bassking.


----------



## Schuschek (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> .........
> Hätte wohl die "Nacht der langen Messer" werden können .......


 
Es hätte niemanden etwas gebracht.
Die Sache ist geklärt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> und Leute, die wirklich nur nerven wollen, rücken sich selbst ins Abseits und werden früher oder später nicht mehr wahrgenommen


oder werden gesperrt...........................


----------



## hans albers (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Klassisches Beispiel;
> 
> User A hat ne Frage zur Rolle QWE.
> User B schreibt  kauf die Rolle RTZ.
> ...


das beschreibt es ganz gut..
es gibt leider manchmal user denen 
ihre meinung und selbstdarstellung wichtiger ist
als ein objektiver umgang mit der threadfrage 
oder meinungen anderer user...

ausserdem würde ich mir wünschen ,
dass mods weniger mitdiskutieren,
sondern ihre administrativen aufgaben
warnehmen ohne meinungsbildung und androhungen
(ich weiss ...ist schwer...|supergri)

greetz

hans


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@ Hans Albers,

ich glaube das "viele" mitdiskutieren der Mods und Admins kann aber auch positiv gewertet werden.

Es hat zumindest eine beruhigende Wirkung auf einige User.

Anwesenheit zu demonstrieren ist, so glaube ich, noch nie verkehrt gewesen. Denn wenn es erst einmal richtig eskaliert ist, dann hilft meist nur noch die harte Hand.|krach:

User weg und Thread zu.#q

Dann doch lieber mit hilfreichen Androhungen einen wichtigen Thread am Leben erhalten. Und das machen die  "Diktatoren"  hier schon ganz super. #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ich weiss auch nicht, auch ein Mod hat doch ein Recht auf seine Meinung, oder?


----------



## Honeyball (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Danke, caddel, dass Du es so siehst, wie wir es versuchen.

Ich denke, auch, wenn's uns nicht immer gelingt, könnt ihr doch in der Summe mit dem, was wir hier tun, ganz zufrieden sein...:m


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Jup!

Ich finde auch, daß man mit den Mods seit der Neustrukturierung sehr zufrieden sein kann. Ab und zu schwingt Thomas mal den Hammer, aber dann musste das wohl auch sein.

Also! Dickes Lob von meiner Seite.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ich finde auch das ein Mod noch seine eigene Meinung zu den Themen einbringen sollte, schließlich ist er genauso ein Teil der AG-Gemeinde wie die "normalen" User. Die Moderatoren sollten nur versuchen mit der größeren "Macht" sehr verantwortungsvoll umzugehen, aber meistens ist das nach meinem Empfinden auch so.

Nur der "große Hammer" ist sicher falsch, aber alles kann man auch nicht laufen lassen....


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Nabend,


> Ich denke, auch, wenn's uns nicht immer gelingt, könnt ihr doch in der Summe mit dem, was wir hier tun, ganz zufrieden sein...


Die Berufsmeckerköppe mal weggelassen ,es wird dir hier wohl die Masse zustimmen.
Da aber Mod = Mensch  und Mensch macht Fehler auch hier gültig ist sollte sich der Mod langsam daran gewöhnen das es User gibt die darauf reagieren und sich nicht hinter dem Friede-Freude - Eierkuchenberg verstecken. Und nicht jeder der das tut macht das aus reiner Boshaftigkeit. Daunter gibt es auch Leute den liegt dieses Forum am Herzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Daunter gibt es auch Leute den liegt dieses Forum am Herzen.


Wissen wir, glaub mir - und wir sind sehr froh drüber.

Aber man lernt bei der Modtätigkeit auch ganz schnell seine Pappenheimer kennen und einschätzen wer auf Stress aus ist und wems wirklich um  die Sache geht, das kannst Du mal glauben. Und das können die Mods ganz gut einschätzen (nicht als Einzelmod, sondern als Team).

Und wenn was zweifelhaft ist, wird das eh im Team diskutiert.

Und es wurden auch schon oft genug Entscheidungen dann zurückgenommen oder abgeschwächt (was dann auch oft genug schief ging, es gibt einfach immer Unbelehrbare..). 

Mir persönlich wärs zugegeben lieber, eine härtere Gangart zu fahren. Weil ich es nicht einsehen will, warum man 90% der Modzeit mit 0,00xx% Spacken verbringen muss, anstatt was sinnvolles für die 99,99xx% normaler User zu tun...

Können manche froh sein, dass ich da nicht alleine zu entscheiden hab.

Und wenn auf Mod/Adminseite was schief läuft, sind wir auch immer dazu gestanden.



> Ich weiss auch nicht, auch ein Mod hat doch ein Recht auf seine Meinung, oder?


Mods sind zuerst mal ganz normale User, die das alles ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit/AB - Zeit machen. Daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass ihr den Mods auch ein Meinungsrecht zugesteht  .... 



> dass mods weniger mitdiskutieren, sondern ihre administrativen aufgaben


Mods haben keine administrativen Aufgaben - sie sind schlicht und ausschließlich dazu da, im Forum einen vernünftigen Ton und eine geregelte Diskussion zu gewährleisten. Und Gott sei Dank machen sie das in meinen Augen hervorragend.

*Daher einen Dank ans ganze Team hier!!!*​​
*Und einen großen Dank an die 99,99xx% normaler User, die das Forum vom Anglerboard so nutzen, wies gedacht ist.*​​
Und die 0,00xx% haben wir schon im Auge...............


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Da aber Mod = Mensch und Mensch macht Fehler auch hier gültig ist sollte sich der Mod langsam daran gewöhnen das es User gibt die darauf reagieren und sich nicht hinter dem Friede-Freude - Eierkuchenberg verstecken.


 

Das ist ja aber überhaupt kein Problem. Es gibt hier keinen Moderator im Board dem du nicht deine sachliche Kritik vortragen kannst. Das geeignete Mittel ist dabei die PN. Ich habe das mehrfach getan und mir wurde mehrfach recht gegeben. Manchmal eben auch nicht und dass ist doch total ok.

Ich denke, dass man sich klar machen sollte, das es kein Privileg ist, nicht entscheiden zu dürfen, sondern entscheiden zu *müssen*.

Natürlich finde ich es prima, wenn meine Meinung anerkannt wird, aber ich muss sie nicht wie ein Mod in letzter Konsequenz vertreten und darüber bin ich froh.

Uli


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hi Uli,



> Es gibt hier keinen Moderator im Board dem du nicht deine sachliche Kritik vortragen kannst. Das geeignete Mittel ist dabei die PN. Ich habe das mehrfach getan und mir wurde mehrfach recht gegeben. Manchmal eben auch nicht und dass ist doch total ok.


Da ich diese "PN-Geschichte" auch "hintermir" habe kann ich dem zustimmen. Die Sorgen und Nöte der "anderen Seite" sind mir bekannt. Ich verstehs ja .................... 
Im Zusammenhang mit der Mod/ Adimtätigkeit las ich in einem andern Anglelforum : "Wir wollen hier keine AB-Verhältnisse". Ich hab das erst als dummes Geschwätz abgetan. Aber der Gedanke nach dem Warum , Weslhalb bleibt totzdem bestehen.Insbesondere dann wenn man den Weggang einiger User hier mit hinzuzieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Die großen "anderen Angelforen" haben jetzt ca. so viele Member, wie wir vor ca. 5 - 6 Jahren (ca. 10% vom Anglerboard heute).

Und die haben jetzt die Schwierigkeiten die wir zu der Zeit hatten, als wir damals diese Memberzahl hatten.

Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass auch die anderen Foren entsprechend reagieren werden müssen, wenn ihre Mitgliederzahl mal in die Bereiche vom Anglerboard heute kommt....

Und es ist doch mehr als gut, dass es eine so große Auswahl an Foren für Angler gibt (absolut ernst gemeint!!!!) - Da kann sich doch wirklich jeder das Forum aussuchen, wos ihm am besten gefällt..

Daher sehe ich das hier absolut nicht tragisch (außer in Einzelfällen):


> Insbesondere dann wenn man den Weggang einiger User hier mit hinzuzieht.



Wir hatten im Mai mehr als 80 Neuanmeldungen täglich, die fangen das locker auf...

Genauso wie die knapp 10.000 inaktiven die wir in 8 Jahren schon gelöscht haben, locker durch Neuanmeldungen aufgefangen werden, ....

Also nur keine Panik..


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Uli,
> 
> 
> Da ich diese "PN-Geschichte" auch "hintermir" habe kann ich dem zustimmen. Die Sorgen und Nöte der "anderen Seite" sind mir bekannt. Ich verstehs ja ....................
> Im Zusammenhang mit der Mod/ Adimtätigkeit las ich in einem andern Anglelforum : "Wir wollen hier keine AB-Verhältnisse". Ich hab das erst als dummes Geschwätz abgetan. Aber der Gedanke nach dem Warum , Weslhalb bleibt totzdem bestehen.Insbesondere dann wenn man den Weggang einiger User hier mit hinzuzieht.




Moin Gunnar #h


Könnte es sein, dass gerade diese User im anderen Foren, behaupten, sie möchten keine "AB-Zustände" ?

Oder vielleicht sind es Leute, die nicht damit leben können, dass das AB nunmal das Größte ist ( in doppeltem Sinne ) ?    


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

*grins*, der Ostfriese schlägt zu - hätt ich so natürlich niiiiiie behauptet - aber da sollten einige drüber nachdenken...


----------



## hans albers (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Ich weiss auch nicht, auch ein Mod hat doch ein Recht auf seine Meinung, oder?


.. nee .. ist schon klar
aber das problem kommt dann auf,
wenn mods sich "meinungsbildend" einschalten
und die grenze zwischen mod und user verschwimmt..

ich weiss.. ,
keine leichte aufgabe.

 respekt dafür, dass
es hier bereitschaft dafür gibt,
es zu versuchen.

greetz

hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> und die grenze zwischen mod und user verschwimmt..


Nochmal: Mod ist ein User! Da gibts keine Grenze.
Siehe aus Posting 115:



> Mods sind zuerst mal ganz normale User, die das alles ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit/AB - Zeit machen. Daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass ihr den Mods auch ein Meinungsrecht zugesteht  ....


----------



## hans albers (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

also in meinen augen sind sie"auch "user 
iss klar..
aber haben dann doch andere möglichkeiten/
aufgaben hier im ab
als der "gemeine "user.

um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden...
dieses ist weder auf- noch abwertent gemeint


(ausserdem steht bei dir im avatar administrator  )


 greetz
hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Stimmt.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hi Thomas,


> Und es ist doch mehr als gut, dass es eine so große Auswahl an Foren für Angler gibt (absolut ernst gemeint!!!!) - Da kann sich doch wirklich jeder das Forum aussuchen, wos ihm am besten gefällt..
> 
> Daher sehe ich das hier absolut nicht tragisch (außer in Einzelfällen):
> 
> ...


Wie immer, jedesmal dieses hinter den Zahlen Versteckspiel und als Totschlagargument nutzende Verhalten.................

Ich gebe auf........

Hallo Georg,

Zur ersten Frage:
Nein zu 100% nicht.

Zur zweiten,
Ich versuche es mal so:
Wie würdest du es nennen wenn ich behaupten würde *Fangbilder dienen  nur zur Befiedigung des eingenen Egos denn sonst habe diese Leute nicht zu melden.*


----------



## caddel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@ Hans Albers,

nee, ist klar.

Natürlich haben sie andere Aufgaben wahrzunehmen.

Sie schützen uns vor der "harten Hand" von Thomas, indem sie Posts abschwächen oder auch mal auf Boardregeln hinweisen.

Ich glaube der eine oder andere User hier, hätte, egal welcher Thread, schon den blauen Himmel geniessen können und nicht die grün-weißen Seiten vom AB, wenn die Mods nicht gewesen währen.

Lasse die Mods mitreden, mitkaspern, mitverarschen,Schlauchiluminatoren finden, Bockwürste verkaufen (ist ja gar kein Mod.) und das machen wozu sie Lust haben. Es ist Ihre Freizeit und unser gemeinsames Board.

Solange kein Stress entsteht, wir die Boardregeln einhalten und uns nicht mit "Haue" drohen ist doch alles gut.

So ich habe jetzt Feierabend und fahre nach Hause.

Euch allen einen schönen Abend.

der Caddel


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Siehst Du Gunnar, Du kannst das aus Deiner persönlichen eigenen Sicht sehen (wie Du willst. Und auch vertreten, hat niemand ein Problem damit).

Die Mods aber müssen die Sichtweise vieler verschiedenster User mit in Betracht ziehen und nicht nur die eines Einzelnen - und dementsprechend reagieren. Auch wenn das dann dem Einzelnen mal nicht passt oder er es nicht verstehen kann oder will. 

Daher auch die Zahlen (und wenn sie Dich noch so aufregen):
Die zeigen einfach, dass die Mods insgesamt nicht so viel falsch machen können, wie es der eine oder andere meint (oder mancher auch gerne gerne hätte...).


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Daher auch die Zahlen (und wenn sie Dich noch so aufregen):


Die Zahen als Solche regen mich nicht auf. 
Nur *das* sie und *wofür* sie immer herhalten (müssen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Zahlen = Fakten ;-))))


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Was soll das hier eigentlich Thomas? Willst du provozieren, damit du wieder mal "zuschlagen" kannst? Zahlen = Fakten? Was ist denn so mit anderen Zahlen?
Ich möchte hiermit auch den *Moderatoren* für *ihre* ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit danken und dafür, daß *sie* seit der Umstrukturierung ein besseres Händchen bewiesen haben.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Ich möchte hiermit auch den *Moderatoren* für *ihre* ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit danken und dafür, daß *sie* seit der Umstrukturierung ein besseres Händchen bewiesen haben.


Danke Leo . 
Mann was bin ich blind .........................deshalb kann Thomas mich nicht verstehen. )


----------



## bassking (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Aber man lernt bei der Modtätigkeit auch ganz schnell seine Pappenheimer kennen und einschätzen wer auf Stress aus ist und wems wirklich um  die Sache geht, das kannst Du mal glauben." *
> 
> 
> Ist das wirklich so, Thomas- oder wirft man auch gerne mal Kritiker, die was auf dem Kasten haben ,mit ins Eimerchen?
> ...


*"*


Das soll nun heißen, dass man Usern gegenüber gezielt Vorurteile herausgebildet hat- oder ist das eine simple Drohung in den Raum gesprochen..?

Wer eine Verwarnung erhält, ist genug gestraft und wird sich in Zukunft schon genau überlegen, wie höflich er argumentiert.

Er hat seine "Strafe" -unberechtigt oder nicht könnte man sowieso noch klären- bereits durch die Verwarnung erhalten und verdient in der Folge einen unvoreingenommenen Respekt wie JEDER ANDERE USER.

Ansonsten kann man Ihn ja gleich sperren...wozu erst eine Verwarnung, wenn man eh´schon Vorurteile hat?

Ich würde es also begrüßen, ALLE 100% gleich zu behandeln.

Eine "Todesliste" ist aufgrund des Verwarnungssystems undemokratisch.

Es erinnert doch stark an den "Mathelehrer", dem man einmal Reiszwecken auf den Stuhl legte und der nun an ganz bestimmte "Schüler"- nur noch 4 ren verteilt...


Gerecht bleiben- auch wenn´s manchmal schwer fällt .|rolleyes

So- genug abgeko..t - von mir aus kann´s unbeschwert weitergehen |wavey:

Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Gerecht bleiben- auch wenn´s manchmal schwer fällt


Immer noch nicht begriffen:
Es geht keinesfalls um Gerechtigkeit (die versuchen wir dennoch weitgehendst einzuhalten), sondern schlicht darum, den Forenbetrieb vernünftig am laufen zu halten.



> Eine "Todesliste" ist aufgrund des Verwarnungssystems undemokratisch.


 Ein so großes Forum kann man schlicht nicht "demokratisch" führen (was immer Du auch unter "demokratisch" verstehst).  



> Ich würde es also begrüßen, ALLE 100% gleich zu behandeln.


Wir behandeln alle gleich:
Wer nicht auffällt, kriegt nix mit oder ab (alle), wer Stress macht, kriegt Ärger mit den Mods (alle)...

Und nochmal:
Für die 99,99xx% normaler User machen sich die Mods den Stress mit den 0,00xx% Stressern und Störern - bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, dann ist halt Schluss.

Und hiermit ist für mich auch Schluss hier, das eh zu nix führt.

Ihr wisst ja wies läuft, haltet euch dran und gut ist und keinem passiert was. Es liegt schlicht an euch selber.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Was soll das hier eigentlich Thomas? Willst du provozieren, damit du wieder mal "zuschlagen" kannst? Zahlen = Fakten? Was ist denn so mit anderen Zahlen?
> Ich möchte hiermit auch den *Moderatoren* für *ihre* ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit danken und dafür, daß *sie* seit der Umstrukturierung ein besseres Händchen bewiesen haben.


 
Hallo Leopard,

wolltest Du diesen Thread nicht, ziemlich Anfangs, ins Laberforum verschieben (lassen)??|wavey:

... und wie interessant ist der Thread geworden...

Das Thomas provoziert, meines Erachtens nicht unbedingt mehr in gemäßten Ton, siehst Du so, ich so und vielleicht noch der ein oder andere ebenso... Da ja Thomas eigenen Aussagen zufolge, Mods normale User sind, (naja, den Admin nehmen wir mal aus) dürften Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln empfindliche Folgen für die Betroffenen haben...

Bloß - die Drohung mit dem Knüppel auf Lebenszeit steht wohl nicht im Gegensatz zu den Forenregeln! Vielmehr hat Thomas eigentlich nicht gemacht...

Find ich so langsam ziemlich fürn Popo... vieleicht will er ja den weiter oben angeführten "Pappenheimern, die man kennt" irgendetwas...

Aber Thomas, dieser Thread hier ging doch moderater zu als sonst üblich - vielleicht mal ne Prise mehr Salz an den Fingern (nur fürs Fingerspitzengefühl??)...

Stefan


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@stefan
ins laberforum deshalb, weil dieser tröt von anfang an nix mehr mit raubfischangeln zu tun hatte und nicht, weil nichts "gesagt" wurde.


----------



## bassking (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Immer noch nicht begriffen":
> 
> *Dasselbe könnte ich auch sagen: immer noch nicht begriffen, dass Meinungen und Sachkritik im Forum dazugehören?
> *
> ...



Da die Moderatoren die Leistungen der User bewerten, könnte man auch einen Thread eröffnen, der sich mit den Leistungen der Mods beschäftigt- als feedback sozusagen vierteljährliche Beurteilung oder im halben Jahr.(Bsp)

Fällt die Kritik vernichtend aus(Verwarnung), kann man (im Wiederholungsfall) an die Sperrung der Moderatorentätigkeit denken.

Ich denke, das wäre nur fair.


Fingerspitzengefühl kam weiter oben- das Wort gefällt mir- wäre schon schön für einen Mod, das zu haben #6



Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Sagt mal Leute, irgendwie wird da was vergessen ... #d

Nicht Leistung, wo kämen wir das hin, alleine mal die Zeit, wer verbringt und opfert viel Zeit für das AB, damit das Forum läuft und Eskalationen immer wieder ins Lot kommen? Es geht um Zeiten, die man in *Freizeitjahren* ausdrücken kann.
Ich sehe nur mal für mich, daß das AB für meine Frau inzwischen die größte "Hasskappe" ist |krach:, einfach weil zuviel Zeit dort hinein geht. Da gibt es natürliche Grenzen. |rolleyes

Gerade dieser Thread zeigt mir zumindest, daß das Moderieren vielfach notwendig ist.
Gerade auf den anonymen "Hühnerhof" muß notfalls einer die Keule haben.

Müssen Moderatoren unfehlbar sein?
Die Antwort steht schon öfter oben, und genauso sehe ich es: 
Ich kann vor dem Engagement letztlich nur sagen #r, wer meckert soll es erst mal selber besser machen, ich sag nur nochmal Freizeitjahre. :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@Det

|good:


----------



## RickyMike (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@All,
nur mal so am Rande bemerkt, ging es nicht am Anfang um den rüden Ton untereinander ? oder ging es um "Wie ärgere ich einen Mod bzw. wie ärgert mich der Mod"

Ich finde die Diskussion über die Tätigkeit unserer Moderatoren und Admins, einfach ausgedrückt "Voll daneben" Ich kann mich nicht über die Mod´s beklagen. Ausrutscher gehören dazu, wie Thomas in diesem Fred ja schon bewiesen hat. Leute bleibt mal auf dem Teppich, wie würdet Ihr reagieren wenn Ihr in Eurer Freizeit einen Ehrenamtlichen Job macht und dafür auch noch dumm angemacht werdet ??? Hallo, geht´s noch !!!!!!

Lasst uns doch Bitte wiedr auf das Thema von Schuschek zurück kommen. Teilweise hab ich gelesen das User in andere Foren wechseln. Kann ich zum Teil verstehen. Wenn dort ein eher Familierer Ton gepflegt wird macht es, macht das halt mehr Spass

Muß leider Beenden
Grüßle
Mike


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Es ist nachvollziehbar, dass jemand, der sich in irgendeiner Weise von uns ungerecht behandelt fühlt oder gefühlt hat, einen Thread wie diesen nutzt, um seinem Unmut Luft zu machen.
Es ist auch nachvollziehbar, dass er dies nicht immer sachlich tut.

Wenn ich jetzt aber das lese, was bassking hier von sich gibt, dann fällt es verdammt schwer, sachlich und ruhig zu bleiben.


> Da die Moderatoren die Leistungen der User bewerten,


Wir *bewerten* hier keine *Leistungen*, sondern, das, was wir machen ist, genau wie jeder andere User hier, eine Vielzahl von Beiträgen in allen möglichen Threads mitzulesen und uns an Diskussionen zu beteiligen, mit dem einzigen Unterschied, dass wir mit erhöhter Sensibilität darauf ein Auge haben, dass Diskussionen nicht in Streitereien ausarten und die Boardregeln eingehalten werden. Besonders sensibel reagieren wir auf
Verstöße gegen geltendes Recht
Beschimpfungen und Beleidigungen
Schleichwerbung und
(seit neuerem) bewusstes und gezieltes Off-Topic-Führen von Threads, z.B. bei Verunglimpfungen von Fangmeldungen und Fotos
Und wenn jemand meint, sich mit unseren "_Leistungen beschäftigen_" zu müssen und dann seine "_Kritik vernichtend ausfällt_", dann kann er gerne dorthin gehen, wo die Mods und Admins ihn mit seinen Machenschaften gewähren lassen.

bassking, wenn Du mit meiner Entscheidung, Dir eine Verwarnung für Deine damals geäußerte unverschämte Beleidigung auszusprechen, nicht einverstanden warst/bist, so hättest Du die Möglichkeit gehabt, Dich per PN zu rechtfertigen, oder -was angebracht gewesen wäre- bei dem Betroffenen zu entschuldigen. Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass Du nach Deiner Verwarnung Dir "_genau überlegst, wie höflich Du argumentierst_".
Deine "Strafe" hast Du _"-unberechtigt oder nicht könnte man sowieso noch klären- bereits durch die Verwarnung erhalten_" aber "_in der Folge einen unvoreingenommenen Respekt wie JEDER ANDERE USER_" verdienst Du Dir höchstens durch Einsicht und dadurch, dass Du die Regeln hier akzeptierst und einhältst, so, wie sie sind, aber nicht durch dieses niveaulose Nachgezanke gegen uns ach so schlechte, böse und ungerechte Moderatoren.
Ich bilde mir anhand der Inhalte und der Form von Postings eine *Meinung* über die User, mit denen ich zu tun habe. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass "_man Usern gegenüber gezielt Vorurteile herausgebildet hat_", wie Du es nennst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Als Nazi muss sich nämlich kein Mod beschimpfen lassen (auch wenn versucht wurde (mehr oder weniger geschickt) das durch die Hintertür zu machen, indirekte Unterstellung von Nazimethoden)!


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Nazi muss sich nämlich kein Mod beschimpfen lassen!


 

Hab ebend echt nachgedacht wat man sich leisten muß um ne Verwarnung abzugreifen...|bigeyes jetzt ist es mir klar |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Mal kurz überlegen, wie ich am besten formuliere...

Aggresiv? Oder doch moderat?

Ok moderat.

Wenn ich mal kurz die Augen schließe und mir vorstelle ich sei Moderator wie Goeddok oder Ralle 24 oder Honeyball oder Sailfish oder sonstwer und ich engagiere mich hier seit langem freiwillig, mit recht viel Zeitaufwand und engagiert, weil mir dieses Board aus welchen Gründen auch immer am Herzen liegt und ich muß mir ein solches Pipapo durchlesen, wie hier teilweise geschrieben wird, dann würde ich, wohl irgendwann leicht unentspannt werden.

Wir haben das ja schon lange nicht mehr gehabt, diese Sachen mit den Verschwörungstheorien im Board, aber alle Jahre taucht es wieder auf. Die Befürchtung ist groß, dass irgendwelche Illuminatenjünger die Mod-Crew heimlich unterwandert haben, um einzelne User bewußt zu quälen, zu mobben und zu drangsalieren, um ihnen dann unberechtigte Verwarnungen auszusprechen.

Hat vielleicht mal einer der Verschwörungstheoretiker darüber nachgedacht, dass er hier ein höchst individuelles Problem aufs Board projeziert? Fühlte man sich als Kind schon vom Lehrer ungerecht behandelt? Hat einen nach kurzer Zeit der Chef auf dem Kieker? Ist man so sensibel, dass man Kritik nicht gut aushalten kann?

Ich bin jetzt hier schon recht lange im Board und das meiste was kritisiert wurde hat sich als heiße Luft herasgestellt. Da haben User eigene Beiträge gelöscht um hinterher zu behaupten, diese Postings seien einfach verschwunden. Da sind Leute gewarnt, gesperrt und wieder zugelassen worden, um dann nach kurzer Zeit die gleiche Sch... noch mal zu machen.

Auch in anderen Foren kommen und gehen User.

Was ich Thomas vorwerfen kann ist seine Holzhammerattitüde. Wenn 99,99% der User keine Probleme machen, dann muss man meiner Ansicht nach nicht ständig 100% der User mit einer Sperrung drohen. Aber das ist meine Meinung und ich habe es schon mal gesagt, gut das ich sie nicht in letzter Konsequenz vertreten muß.

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Wenn 99,99% der User keine Probleme machen, dann muss man meiner Ansicht nach nicht ständig 100% der User mit einer Sperrung drohen.


Das 99,xx% nicht betrifft, werden die ja auch nicht "bedroht"....

Ansonsten gutes Posting (und wir beide hatten ja auch schon genügend "Diskussionen" (öffentlich wie per PN), da wird Dir wohl kaum einer vorwerfen wollen, Du würdest hier schleimen.. Das fehlt nämlich noch in der Liste der in solchen Threads immer auftauchenden Dinge....)


----------



## j4ni (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Moin,
 also ich will jetzt nicht auch noch in die “Alle gegen 'Menschen ohne Demokratische Seite' und 'Alle Dürfen MIch Nerven'-Kerbe einschlagen, aber was nicht vergessen werden sollte und auch an dieser Stelle angemerkt werden kann ist, dass von den tausenden Usern des ABs auch nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz tatsächlich etwas schreibt und das Foren nun einmal von UGC also User generated Content, sprich dem was wir schreiben, leben bzw am leben gehalten werden.
 Klar sprechen die nackten Zahlen für das Schalten von Werbung, Klicks und somit auch für das finanzielle Überleben des Boards, sie sagen aber nicht über den Inhalt aus. Und wenn jeden Tag 77,3 neue Beiträge entstehen, so heißt das nicht das jeden Tag 77,3 gute Beiträge entstehen, sondern schlicht das 77,3 neue Beiträge entstehen, mehr nicht – aber auch nicht weniger.
 Und ich weine jedem der's, ums kurz zu machen, Maul aufreist und resigniert geht oder trotzig gegangen wird nunmal mehr hinter her als ich mich über 80 Neuanmeldungen freue, da die meisten davon eh zur stillen Fraktion gehören, naja und von denen die schreiben sind dann auch 99,9982% Massenkompatibel, um es mal so zu nennen.
 Es ist aber auch so, dass es in den einzelnen Bereichen, egal wie groß das AB ist und wird, einen kleinen Teil an Usern gibt, der den Bereich ich will nicht sagen am Leben hält aber der dem Bereich eine besondere Note gibt und diese oft auch auf ein anderes Level bringt, sei es inhaltlich oder einfach Menschlich.
 Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass es „bessere“ und „schlechtere“ User gibt, das nicht, aber es gibt sehr gute und „Über-user“ oder besser „Lieblings-User“ in bestimmten Bereichen. Sei es ein Veit bei den Fangmeldungen (weil das Thema eh gerade beredet wird), oder aber auch Lachsy früher bei PC-Problemen (Ohne das Thema wieder bereden zu wollen) mir fallen aber noch eine ganze Menge Leute mehr ein, die zum Teil nicht mehr da sind oder kaum noch schreiben oder aber immer noch sehr aktiv sind, was mich sehr freut.  
 Klar rücken auch Leute nach, aber man hat sich an die „Alten Pappenheimer“ eben gewöhnt über die Jahre (ja,ja wird man sich an die Andere auch, ich weiß, ich weiß...)Ihr versteht was ich sagen will, oder?  
 Und es sind zumeist diese User die sich mit dem AB aktiv auseinander setzen und gerne auch mal reiben, die kann man mögen oder nicht, aber sie sind wichtig für uns alle, denn es sind zumeist ihre Beiträge die das Niveau hier hoch halten und somit diese 80 Neuanmeldungen pro Tag durch ihre Informationen, ihre Hilfe, ihre Fänge oder einfach ihre Geschichten (oder Rezepte ) hier zu einer Anmeldung verleiten. Und wenn von diesen 80 Anmeldungen einmal einer dabei ist der genau zu einem dieser „Lieblings-user“ wird, dann freut mich das genauso wie es mich ärgert wenn ein anderer „Lieblings-user“ sich kaum noch melden, gegangen ist oder gesperrt wurde.


 Man muss aber auch sehen, dass Thomas, DOK und Franz sowie alle Mods das ganze hier erst möglich machen, dass wird mindestens genauso oft vergessen! (Da ich aber nun mal User bin, müsst ihr das von eurer Seite schon selbst darlegen  oder besser ;-))) )


 Und ob man es wahr haben will oder nicht, faktisch herrscht hier Demokratie. Denn wir sind es die dem AB ein Gesicht, eine Geschichte geben das wir jeweils damit verbinden. Wir sind es die sich streiten oder zusammen freuen, wir bestimmen im Prinzip die Regeln und auch den Umgangston. Und wenn alle „schreibenden User“ auf einmal sagen „Nö, so geht’s nicht“, dann wird es wohl auch nicht so gehen. (Oder zumindest nicht auf lange Sicht )


 Was ich eigentlich sagen will, und hier schließt sich der Kreis, _friendship works both ways, _Freundschaft, Gemeinschaft, Zusammen leben arbeitet in beide Richtungen! Das gilt für mich aber auch für dich und dich, für Admins und Mods, User und „Reader“, Macher und Leser. Das gilt für einen steigenden aggressiven Umgangston im Raubfischbereich, wie auch für alle anderen Themen.
 Ich gönne jedem seine Meinung, sei sie auch noch so verschieden, ich gönne niemandem Zensur aber auch kein „Schützen von Oben“ sei es Admin, Boardpartner oder Troll, aber, ABER was ich uns allen gönne ist ein fairer, vernünftiger und sachlicher Umgang miteinander! Denn das haben wir uns alle verdient mit dem was wir hier tun, egal ob als Leser, Schreiber, Mod oder eben Admin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Klasse geschrieben, sehr differenziert.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



j4ni schrieb:


> (...) aber was nicht vergessen werden sollte und auch an dieser Stelle angemerkt werden kann ist, dass von den tausenden Usern des ABs auch nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz tatsächlich etwas schreibt und das Foren nun einmal von UGC also User generated Content, sprich dem was wir schreiben, leben bzw am leben gehalten werden.
> Klar sprechen die nackten Zahlen für das Schalten von Werbung, Klicks und somit auch für das finanzielle Überleben des Boards, sie sagen aber nicht über den Inhalt aus. Und wenn jeden Tag 77,3 neue Beiträge entstehen, so heißt das nicht das jeden Tag 77,3 gute Beiträge entstehen, sondern schlicht das 77,3 neue Beiträge entstehen, mehr nicht – aber auch nicht weniger.
> Und ich weine jedem der's, ums kurz zu machen, Maul aufreist und resigniert geht oder trotzig gegangen wird nunmal mehr hinter her als ich mich über 80 Neuanmeldungen freue, da die meisten davon eh zur stillen Fraktion gehören, naja und von denen die schreiben sind dann auch 99,9982% Massenkompatibel, um es mal so zu nennen.



|good:    #6#6#6


Es gehen leider immer die Leute, deren Beiträge ich immer sehr gern gelesen habe, z.B Rainer1962 und Norbert F ...


----------



## taupo_tiger (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hallo,

in diesem Thread sind etliche sehr gute Postings und einige entbehrlichere. 
Aber spätestens so ab #150 denke ich mir dann, ihr wollt den Skatthread knacken.

:m
*duckundweg*


----------



## Dissection2k (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasse geschrieben, sehr differenziert.



Der Meinung bin ich allerdings auch. Ich bin zwar noch nicht so lange dabei, habe aber in den letzten Monaten großen Gefallen an diesem Board gefunden und meine Aktivität steigerte sich quasi proportional zu meinem hiesigen Aufenthalt. 

Hier ist es eigentlich wie im richtigen Leben: Es gibt die unterschiedlichsten Charaktere (wie es j4ni so treffend beschrieb) - Was die jeweiligen Mods natürlich mit einschließt. Prinzipiell kann ich sagen, dass auch ich mal mit einem Mod, wegen einer klassischen Banalität, aneinander geraten bin (kurz: es ging um einen Witz im Witze-Forum, der ihm wohl etwas zu schwarz-humoristisch war |rolleyes ). Dieser Beitrag wurde gelöscht, ich kontaktierte den betreffenden Mod, er schilderte mir kurz seine Ansicht darüber und ich akzeptierte dies. Denn wie im richtigen Leben sehe ich mich (und auch Euch) nur als "Gäste" an - Die Mods haben schlicht und einfach Hausrecht. Hier ist es wie in einer Gaststätte (oder einer Disko): Die Besucher halten den Laden am Leben, können sich aber gewiss nicht alles erlauben. Diskussionen sind erwünscht, doch man sollte es hiermit nicht übertreiben. Wenn ich mal zitieren darf:



> Da die Moderatoren die Leistungen der User bewerten, könnte man auch einen Thread eröffnen, der sich mit den Leistungen der Mods beschäftigt- als feedback sozusagen vierteljährliche Beurteilung oder im halben Jahr.(Bsp)
> 
> Fällt die Kritik vernichtend aus(Verwarnung), kann man (im Wiederholungsfall) an die Sperrung der Moderatorentätigkeit denken.


Wie bitte? Ist es in einer Gaststätte genauso? Dürfen die Besucher darüber entscheiden, welche Bedienung eingestellt, bzw. beschäftigt wird? Oder darf man sich da den Wirt aussuchen? Vielleicht sogar den Türsteher, der einen vor die Tür setzt? Denke doch nicht... Dass die hiesigen Mods auch mal Kritik vertragen oder auch mal annehmen sollten (niemand ist unfehlbar), dürfte klar sein - Wer das nicht kann, sollte besser keine solche, wenn auch ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit ausführen - Meine Meinung. Dennoch konnte ich bislang nicht wirklich feststellen, dass hier irgendjemand seine Position tatsächlich ausnutzen würde. Eher im Gegenteil: Beispielsweise war ich für @Thomas' Hilfe kürzlich sehr dankbar. Hier wurde ich auch auf kritische Rückfragen hin nie "dumm angemacht" oder in irgendeiner Weise gemaßregelt. Warum auch? Wenn wir uns alle in einer fairen und respektvollen Art und Weise miteinander auseinandersetzen, dürfte ein Zusammenleben doch wohl möglich sein, oder?

Wer das allerdings nicht kann, sollte sich vielleicht wirklich einen anderen Ort für seine verbalen Ergüsse suchen. Wie immer ist das wie im Alltag: Radaubrüder mag man auch hier nicht, oder? |rolleyes


----------



## Dissection2k (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



taupo_tiger schrieb:


> Aber spätestens so ab #150 denke ich mir dann, ihr wollt den Skatthread knacken.
> 
> :m
> *duckundweg*



Dann fang schon mal an daran zu glauben |bla:|bla:|bla:

#150


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Klasse Posting von Dir.
Zu diesem Satz:


Dissection2k schrieb:


> Dass die hiesigen Mods auch mal Kritik vertragen oder auch mal annehmen sollten (niemand ist unfehlbar), dürfte klar sein


 sei noch gesagt, dass wir ja schließlich immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass uns jeder per PN kontaktieren kann, wenn er was zu bemängeln hat.


----------



## Dissection2k (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Klasse Posting von Dir.



Vielen Dank - Ist aber meine ehrliche Meinung und daher nicht löblich #6 Will hier nicht als Schleimer dastehen, sondern als jemand, der seine persönliche Meinung konstruktiv vertritt.




Honeyball schrieb:


> Zu diesem Satz:
> sei noch gesagt, dass wir ja schließlich immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass uns jeder per PN kontaktieren kann, wenn er was zu bemängeln hat.



So sollte es auch schließlich sein - Wenn man sich mit jemandem streitet, stellt man sich in der Regel auch nicht auf den Marktplatz und schreit es in die Öffentlichkeit. Auch im realen Leben sucht man doch das direkte Gespräch. In den meisten Fällen ist es einfach so, dass andere Leute das nichts angeht.


----------



## Honeyball (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ich betrachte das keineswegs als Schleimerei.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach immer löblich, wenn man seine persönliche Meinung offen und ehrlich vertritt, ohne andere Meinungen damit in den Schmutz zu ziehen, lächerlich zu machen oder sonstwie zu diffamieren (vor allem, wenn man es selbst dann tut, wenn man eventuell davon ausgehen muss, damit ziemlich alleine einer breiten Opposition gegenüber zu stehen). 

Der Vergleich mit dem Markplatz gefällt mir auch gut, denn hier ist es leider oftmals genau so, dass jemand sofort ein Forum für seine eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten sucht, statt ein offenes Wort mit dem zu reden, den es angeht.


----------



## fishermain (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander im Raubfischbereich!*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Durch das Internet kommen ja Leute zusammen die im wirklichen Leben, sei es durch soziale oder regionale Unterschiede, niemals auch nur im entferntesten miteinander Kontakt hätten...
> 
> Stefan




Vielleicht doch ... beim Angeln!

Grüsse


----------



## bassking (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es ist nachvollziehbar, dass jemand, der sich in irgendeiner Weise von uns ungerecht behandelt fühlt oder gefühlt hat, einen Thread wie diesen nutzt, um seinem Unmut Luft zu machen.
> Es ist auch nachvollziehbar, dass er dies nicht immer sachlich tut.
> Wenn ich jetzt aber das lese, was bassking hier von sich gibt, dann fällt es verdammt schwer, sachlich und ruhig zu bleiben.
> 
> ...




*Diesen letzten Absatz kann man zur Gänze streichen- nochmal: es geht hier NICHT um meine Person- auch wenn die Diskussion an dieser Stelle zu meinen "Ungunsten" umgeleitet werden soll.

Meine persönl. Geschichte hat nicht das Geringste mit dem Thread zu tun-ich bitte, sich daran im Folgenden ZU HALTEN-

auch wenn die SACHLICHKEIT aus persönl.Gründen offensichtlich  leidet.

Den letzten Absatz hätte ich, wenn ich ein  Moderator wäre,jedenfalls  komplett entfernt.

In Zukunft bitte besser beachten.


*Zitat Thomas: "Als Nazi muß sich nämlich kein Moderator beschimpfen lassen"


*Erstens eine klare Falschaussage - diese angebliche Aussage existiert nicht.

Zweitens der Versuch mit gezielten Halbwahrheiten diffamierend einzuwirken.

Ganz schwach - und auch ganz falsch.

Nocheinmal in schärferem Ton: ich VERBITTE mir Bezugnahmen
auf meine Person im hiesigen Thread- wenn es sein muß kann per P.M.gesprochen werden- allerdings behalte ich mir die Möglichkeit einer Anwortverweigerung vor- Dies ist mein gutes Recht.

Also-bitte themenbezogen bleiben!.


Bassking
*


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Moin Bassking,

war eine Woche ohne Internet, drum schalte ich mich hier erst und kurz ein.

Ohne auf einen Deiner Beiträge hier detailliert eingehen zu wollen, nur eine kurze Frage:

Wenn Du Dich hier im Board so ungerecht behandelt fühlst, der Willkür der Moderatoren ausgesetzt siehst, und sich hier unerträglich viele Fischfrevler tummeln,

warum suchst Du Dir nicht ein Forum, welches Deinen Anforderungen gerecht wird ? 

Die Diskussionen mit so manchem Boardi sind anstrengend, aber fruchtbar. Mit Dir ist es nur anstrengend.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



bassking schrieb:


> *Diesen letzten Absatz kann man zur Gänze streichen- nochmal: es geht hier NICHT um meine Person- auch wenn die Diskussion an dieser Stelle zu meinen "Ungunsten" umgeleitet werden soll.
> 
> Meine persönl. Geschichte hat nicht das Geringste mit dem Thread zu tun-ich bitte, sich daran im Folgenden ZU HALTEN-
> 
> ...


*
Wie glaubwürdig diese Aussage von Dir ist, kann und wird jeder selbst bestens beurteilen können, der Deine Postings zuvor gelesen hat und Dich an anderer Stelle hier erlebt hat.





			Den letzten Absatz hätte ich, wenn ich ein  Moderator wäre,jedenfalls  komplett entfernt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Bist Du hier aber -zum Glück- nicht.




			Zitat Thomas: "Als Nazi muß sich nämlich kein Moderator beschimpfen lassen"

Erstens eine klare Falschaussage - diese angebliche Aussage existiert nicht.

Zweitens der Versuch mit gezielten Halbwahrheiten diffamierend einzuwirken.

Ganz schwach - und auch ganz falsch.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Was sollen das denn jetzt noch? 
Willst Du uns jetzt hier als Lügner darstellen, um damit Deine grobe Verfehlung irgendwie abzuschwächen? Wenn Du uns eine auch nur ansatzweise glaubwürdige Erklärung liefern könntest, dass Du mit Deiner damaligen Aussage auf irgendwas anderes anspielen wolltest, hättest Du jetzt seit drei Wochen dazu Gelegenheit gehabt. Statt dessen nutzt Du diesen Thread als Dein persönliches Ausheulforum und kommst dann in dem Moment, wo Du völlig nachvollziehbares Kontra bekommst auch noch mit sowas daher:



Nocheinmal in schärferem Ton: ich VERBITTE mir Bezugnahmen
auf meine Person im hiesigen Thread- wenn es sein muß kann per P.M.gesprochen werden- allerdings behalte ich mir die Möglichkeit einer Anwortverweigerung vor- Dies ist mein gutes Recht.

Also-bitte themenbezogen bleiben!.


Bassking


Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Was bildest Du Dir eigentlich ein, dass Du Dir das Recht rausnimmst, zu bestimmen, wer hier was postet??? Und das auch noch im selben Posting, indem Du uns Moderatoren Willkürzensur und Eingriffe "in das geistige Eigentum anderer" unterstellst.
Du hangelst Dich in Deinen Postings von einer Anschuldigung an uns zur anderen, wirfst uns vor, wir würden "Leistungen der User bewerten", "Usern gegenüber gezielt Vorurteile herausbilden" und so weiter, zitierst mein Posting in allen Einzelheiten ausschließlich zu Deiner persönlichen Rechtfertigung und nimmst Dir dann in diesem "schärferen Ton" gleich noch die nächste Unverschämtheit heraus, mir, uns Mods und sogar auch noch allen anderen Boardies quasi zu untersagen, auf Deine Person -und damit auf Deine hier gestreuten Unwahrheiten- Bezug zu nehmen.
Wenn es Dir nicht passt, 
- dass hier was gegen Dich geschrieben wird
- was hier geschrieben wird
und
- von wem es geschrieben wird
zwingt Dich keiner, es zu lesen oder daruf zu reagieren.
Genauso wenig zwingt Dich keiner, überhaupt hier zugegen zu sein. Das machst Du wie jeder hier ganz freiwillig und, solange dies innerhalb der hier geltenden Regeln geschieht, wird dies auch vom Betrieber und von uns Mods geduldet. 
Dadurch ist das AB, so wie es ist.
Die überwiegende Mehrheit hier teilt Deine Meinung, dass "Diskussion" mit "Streit" gleich zu setzen ist (Zitat: "Streit ganz zu verbieten, heißt, Diskussion zu verbieten") offensichtlich nicht und stimmt auch nicht zu, dass Streitereien "völlig normale Elemente einer Diskussion" sind, sondern hat eingesehen und verstanden, dass es unser Bemühen ist, Streitereien aus den Diskussionen heraus zu halten.
Wer nur in Form von Streitereien diskutieren kann, mache das bitte dort, wo sowas geduldet wird, aber nicht hier bei uns, oder aber wundere sich nicht, wenn wir entsprechende Ermahnungen und Verwarnungen bis hin zu befristeten oder unbefristeten Sperren aussprechen.
Das Anliegen des Thread-Erstellers war es ja schließlich auch, dass etwas gegen diese ewigen Streithähne unternommen wird.
Genau das bemühen wir uns, hier zu tun.
Wir wollen -wie fast alle anderen Boardies auch- Diskussion und Information im Anglerboard 
ohne Nachgetrete bei Fangmeldungen, 
ohne Streitereien und Aggressivitäten,
und von mir aus auch ohne Leute, die dies einfach nicht begreifen können oder wollen.*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

*Mal einens Schritt weiter, paßt zwar auch zu dem obigen (ein extremer "Hase" im harten Rennen ), gemünzt aber auf die Threadfrage:*

Ich empfehle mal die Lektüre von "Der Hase und der Igel", inzwischen auch frei hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Hase_und_der_Igel zu lesen.

Das kennzeichnende und auslösende Bild:





Die Situation übertrage ich mal auf das AB:
"Wer sich zum protzigen Hasen macht, hat schnell die vielen Igel aufgebracht".

Das ist noch nicht einmal ein neues Problem, sondern ein sehr altes.
Fischfang hat zudem immer noch etwas von "erfolgreichem Jäger", die Wertungslevel vieler Aussagen bestätigt das. "Fängt mehr", "Fängt nix" usw.

Dahinter steckt evolutionär anthropologisch der Größte, der Beste, im Kampf um die Weibchen und Vermehrung. Nun ist dem aber nicht mehr so, es hat sich gewandelt, stark gewandelt!  :m Viele Weibchen mögen nicht mal den Fisch. 

Insgesamt wird jemand die Lust am großen AB und seiner ameisengleichen riesigen Horde schnell madig gemacht oder verleidet, wenn man sich zum Hasen macht. Hab ich auch selber schon festgestellt bzw. ausprobiert.  
Es gibt im Zweifelsfall sehr sehr viele Igel, manchmal sogar noch viele andere versteckte darunter. :g 

Dann erleidet man wie weiland Hase, und auch der allergrößte stärkste beste Superhase, einen Herzschlag, vergrämt sich oder geht von dannen, so öfter auch oben beschrieben. (ist aber ganz normal wie ich gerade ausführe).

Einziger Ausweg: Dem Spaß am Angeln erhöhen, den "Vergleichs- und Leistungsdruck" erniedrigen. DAS IST ABER WOHL NOCH NICHT ÜBERALL richtig angekommen! 

Wasserpatscher schrieb dazu schon vielfach treffendes #6, auch der unvergessene Schneidermeldethread zeigte eindeutig, wie leichthin mit genügend Selbstironie eine viel entspanntere und freundlichere Situtation entstand, als z.B. in der parallelen "Hau+Stechen-Arena" des Raubfischfängemeldethreads. Das ist sehr eindeutig und zeigt den wahren besseren Weg! :m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wasserpatscher schrieb dazu schon vielfach treffendes #6, auch der unvergessene Schneidermeldethread zeigte eindeutig, wie leichthin mit genügend Selbstironie eine viel entspanntere und freundlichere Situtation entstand, als z.B. in der parallelen "Hau+Stechen-Arena" des Raubfischfängemeldethreads. Das ist sehr eindeutig und zeigt den wahren besseren Weg! :m


 
Danke für die lobende Erwähnung! Ich bin sehr gerührt! Leider hat sich in den aktuellen (unvergessenen?) Schneiderthread schon seit Ewigkeiten keiner mehr eingetragen - passt nicht in den Trend, oder?

Ja, manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob Angeln und Humor sich eigentlich ausschliessen. Viele benutzen jedenfalls die Bühne Anglerboard lieber dazu, sich auf einen goldenen Sockel zu stellen, als dazu, freundlich und entspannt Erfahrungen auszutauschen - und ab und zu einfach mal zu lachen (es gibt wirklich nichts gesünderes, aber wer nicht über sich selbst lachen kann, der kann überhaupt nicht lachen!)


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Warum eigentlich diese detailierte "Aufeinandereingehen", der eine schupst, der ander schupst zurück  ...

ich sage meinen Kindern immer:

Es ist verdammt cool, sich einfach mal umzudrehen und den anderen stehen zu lassen 
und es ist  verdammt cool, wenn ich einen mir entgegenkommen sehe, der offensichtlich aggressiv ist, dann eben die Straßenseite wechsel ... 
es hat was mit Selbstwertgefühl zu tun ....

#h


----------



## duck_68 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Danke für die lobende Erwähnung! Ich bin sehr gerührt! Leider hat sich in den aktuellen (unvergessenen?) Schneiderthread schon seit Ewigkeiten keiner mehr eingetragen - passt nicht in den Trend, oder?
> 
> Ja, manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob Angeln und Humor sich eigentlich ausschliessen. *Viele benutzen jedenfalls die Bühne Anglerboard lieber dazu, sich auf einen goldenen Sockel zu stellen, als dazu, freundlich und entspannt Erfahrungen auszutauschen -* und ab und zu einfach mal zu lachen (es gibt wirklich nichts gesünderes, aber wer nicht über sich selbst lachen kann, der kann überhaupt nicht lachen!)



Und genau aus diesem Grund poste ich schon länger keine Fänge mehr in den verschiedenen "Fang-Threads" sondern tausche mich meist mit "den Stammtischbrüdern" aus - dort gibt es nämlich keine Neider und Querulanten und es geht ehrlich zu#6

Zu dem "Pamphlet" von Bassking schreibe ich lieber nichts - die Sache wird sich allem Anschein nach vermutlich bald von selbst erledigt haben......


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Zu dem "Pamphlet" von Bassking schreibe ich lieber nichts - die Sache wird sich allem Anschein nach vermutlich bald von selbst erledigt haben......


Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## macfisch (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hab den Thread eben mal überflogen. Leider stimmt vieles, was die schlechten Umgangsformen angeht. Und genau diese Umgangsformen, sind auch der Grund, warum Foren von mir nur noch aufgesucht werden, wenn ich mal Ratschläge suche. Jeder will es besser, wissen als der andere und Verständnis für das Handeln und Denken anderer, ist relativ selten. Leider gibt es auch viele Angler am Gewässer, die so sind. Wo ich immer denke, was für ein A***h, wenn man zu anderen Anglern hingeht um sich mal über ihre Köder, Stellen und Taktiken zu informieren. Einige sagen dazu sehr wenig und denn gibts sogar welche, die sauer und abneigend reagieren. Der kleine Anteil, von Anglern mit den man sich wirklich austauschen kann sind die besten Angler. Da gibts kein Neid und ein gemeinsamer Ansitz mit ein kühlen Bier, ist denn auch durchaus drin.


----------



## fishermain (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Leider kann ich Deine Erfahrungen, macfisch, nur bestätigen. Am Wasser habe ich genau das schon erlebt und bin erst relativ kurz im Forum, aber fühlte mich auch schon enttäuscht in meinen Erwartungen und Hoffnungen. - Muss allerdings selbstkritisch zugeben, dass ein Teil meiner ersten Beiträge einen "persönlichen" Humor enthielt, den wohl nicht jeder teilt oder versteht. (war jetzt nix Schlimmes, also von einem "aggressiven Umgang" weit entfernt, würde ich sagen) - Vielleicht schlägt aber Humor, oder das, was der einzelne darunter versteht, sogar oft fehl, besonders in der Anonymität und "persönlichen Unbekanntheit" der Leute in einem Forum. - Humor ist keine einfache Sache.

Hatte mir auch lange überlegt, ob ich mich überhaupt hier im Forum beteiligen soll. Da ich in der Vergangenheit aber einige Male über "Google" wirklich gute Infos hier gefunden hatte und mir jemand hier dabei positiv aufgefallen war, den ich einige Zeit später noch zufällig am Wasser persönlich traf und der mir sehr nett und freundlich erschien und mir zudem empfahl, mich doch auch hier anzumelden, habe ich es schliesslich getan. - So, und nun gebe ich nicht so schnell auf! Genau wie beim Angeln ;-). Mal sehen, wie das "Experiment" sich weiterentwickelt.

Allen Netten und Freundlichen hier nette und freundliche Grüsse


----------



## hans albers (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Zu dem "Pamphlet" von Bassking schreibe ich lieber nichts - die Sache wird sich allem Anschein nach vermutlich bald von selbst erledigt haben
> 
> 
> ......  	 	 Mit Sicherheit.



naja also ob so der richtige weg ist...|kopfkrat

ohne das ich bassking zustimmen möchte, 
aber kritik an den mods muss und sollte erlaubt
(berechtigt natürlich).

vielleicht klärt ihr das mal über ne PN oder nen telefongespräch..
gehört irgendwie nicht undbedingt alles in den thread.

gretz
hans


----------



## RickyMike (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hallo Basskin, Hallo Mod ´s,
wenn man Eure posting´s so durchliest und dann den Titel des Fred´s anschaut, ich denke da ist was dran.

Es ist absolut egal wer zu erst schlägt und wer recht hat. Wenn nicht einer/einige einen Schritt zurück macht, geht die Eskalation weiter.

Wenn dann Basskin das Board verlassen hat, ja dann hat man/wir recht gehabt. 

Bevor eine falscher Eindruck endsteht, ich distanziere mich von vielen Äußerungen von Basskin.
Und ohne zu schleimen, finde ich die Arbeit der Mod´s in Ordnung.
Aber was hier von beiden Seiten gepostet wird, ist, mit verlaub gesagt, Kindergarten reif.

Nehmt es mir Bitte nicht Übel, aber gebt alle mal ein bissel weniger Gas. 
Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo ein großes Mißverständniss, was der eine gesagt hat und der ander verstanden hat und was der erste gemeint hat, darüber könnte man Bücher schreiben bzw. gibt es schon viele Bücher. 

Grüßle
Mike


----------



## fishcatcher (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



RickyMike schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo ein großes Mißverständniss,


 
Hallo Leute,
nein gibt es nicht, in anderen Foren ist der Herr wohl bekannt mit genau dem selben aggressiven Ton.
Genau wegen solchen Leuten haben wir unser eigenes Forum gegründet. Und ich als Mod in diesem Forum hätte sicherlich nicht soviel Geduld gezeigt, wie die Mods hier.

Gruß fishcatcher


----------



## hans albers (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Hallo Leute,
> nein gibt es nicht, in anderen Foren ist der Herr wohl bekannt mit genau dem selben aggressiven Ton.


naja .. das kann ich nicht beurteilen

kenne diesen "herren " persönlich nicht,
aber ne auseinandersetzung kann auch beigelegt werden
und muss vor allem nicht die ganze zeit öffentlich ablaufen

dafür gibts wie gesagt PN etc..

greetz
hans


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Leuten haben wir unser eigenes Forum gegründet.


 
.. jetzt kannst ja auch hier im Board DEIN moderiertes Forum (= Interessengemeinschaft) machen #h


----------



## drogba (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

ich mochte bassking


----------



## bassking (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie glaubwürdig diese Aussage von Dir ist, kann und wird jeder selbst bestens beurteilen können, der Deine Postings zuvor gelesen hat und Dich an anderer Stelle hier erlebt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Sehe ich genauso.


Ich schlage vor, einfach zum Thema zurückzufinden- oder wird der Sreit mit ggf. mir noch Etwas bringen hier im Thema?

Bassking.
*


----------



## duck_68 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



drogba schrieb:


> ich mochte bassking



... und meine Katze frisst Mäuse:m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Ganz einfach:
Es reicht, Bassking....

Weder haben wir Mods Lust uns mit solchen Leuten wie Dir auseinander zu setzen, noch interessierts die User weiter...

*Daher hiermit klare letzte Warnung vor einer möglichen Sperre*.

Das beinhaltet auch klar eine Antwort auf mein jetziges Posting. Kannst Du gerne per Mail oder PN an mich oder andere Mods senden, wenn Du die Nötigkeit dafür siehst, öffentlich ist das hiermit durch. Wir haben schlicht wichtigeres zu tun für die anderen User...

Wie Du selber schon gepostet und für Dich in Anspruch genommen hast, behalten wir uns dann vor ob wir auf PN/Mail antworten....

Damit ist defintiv genug für alles "rund um Bassking" - ansonsten dürfen natürlich alle weiterhin im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes und der Regeln in diesem Thread zum Thema weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Also, man muss Bassking ja auch mal zugestehen, daß nicht alles was er schreibt fachlicher Mumpitz ist und jedes Posting nur aus offensichtlicher Profilierungssucht heraus entsteht. Den Eindruck habe ich nämlich nicht. Wenn man allerdings öfters gerne mal eine ich will mal sagen "unpopuläre" Meinung vertritt, dann wird sich natürlich immer jemand finden, mit dem man sich darüber streiten kann. Da muss jeder eben selber wissen, wie weit er geht. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht bis in die letzte Instanz gegen alles stellen, nur um meiner Meinung Raum zu verschaffen, das wäre mir im Endeffekt zu stressig und bei manchen Themen halte ich dann auch einfach mal die Klappe.

Aber Dein Aufbegehren hier, Bassking, kommt mir doch ein wenig wie der Kampf Don Quichote gegen die Windmühlen vor, es ist einfach vergebene Liebesmüh, und man muss auch mal einsehen könen, wenn man mal nicht am längeren Hebel sitzt. Ob man das nun Diktatur oder was auch immer nennen will. Natürlich fallen Leute, die immer wieder in Stress mit anderen Usern verwickelt sind auf und sind somit bei den Mods gebranntmarkt. Völlig natürlich, was willst du erwarten? Da helfen auch keine Idealvorstellungen, von wegen "vor dem Board sind alle User gleich" oder so. Wer auffällt, fällt auf. Wer mehrmals auffällt, der bleibt schlecht in Erinnerung. Vollkommen menschlich.

Ich hoffe jetzt nicht, daß die Mods alles tun, um in deinen letzten Postings Boardregel-widriges Verhalten zu finden, um einen Grund zu haben dich zu sperren. Ich denke das wäre der falsche Weg, würde Dir aber im Endeffekt in einigen Punkten recht geben.

P.S: Was in irgendwelchen anderen Foren stattfindet spielt hier hoffentlich keine Rolle!


----------



## Dart (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren???

Na ich weiss net....ist auch nicht aggressiver als vor 1-2-3 Jahren|rolleyes
Auffällige Patienten zur Selbstdarstellung gab es schon immer, das wird sich vermutlich auch nicht ändern.
Die Arbeit der Moderatoren hat sich in der Zeit erheblich verbessert, liegt m.M. an einem gestiegenen Engagement und auch daran das die richtigen Jungs den Job übernommen haben. Nix is perfect...aber es wird doch gut in die richtige Richtung gearbeitet.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> Ich hoffe jetzt nicht, daß die Mods alles tun, um in deinen letzten Postings Boardregel-widriges Verhalten zu finden, um einen Grund zu haben dich zu sperren. Ich denke das wäre der falsche Weg, würde Dir aber im Endeffekt in einigen Punkten recht geben.


Definitiv nein.
Mein Posting war doch klar:
Es geht nicht um das was war, sondern um das was er ab jetzt macht.
Und da liegts nach der klaren Ansage alleine an ihm...


----------



## hans albers (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

na ,...

dann klärt das doch per PN oder vor allem 
redet mal persönlich miteinander..
(wenn beide seiten dazu bereit sind)

.. würde bestimmt helfen..#6

ne sperre oder verwarnung halte ich auch 
für weitaus übertrieben..
welchen grund sollte das haben??

greetz
hans


----------



## duck_68 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

....der Ton macht die Musik .... und wer sich mehrmals im Ton vergreift, fliegt eben aus dem Orchester raus


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....der Ton macht die Musik .... und wer sich mehrmals im Ton vergreift, fliegt eben aus dem Orchester raus


 
 .. ne du .. der darf vermehrt üben |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Nochmal: 
Dass das Thema Bassking durch ist, gilt für alle (anderen auch)...

Er hat ab jetzt jede Chance sich entsprechend zu verhaltren - im anderen Falle fliegt er halt raus.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das beinhaltet auch klar eine Antwort auf mein jetziges Posting. Kannst Du gerne per Mail oder PN an mich oder andere Mods senden, wenn Du die Nötigkeit dafür siehst, öffentlich ist das hiermit durch. Wir haben schlicht wichtigeres zu tun für die anderen User...
> 
> Damit ist defintiv genug für alles "rund um Bassking" - ansonsten dürfen natürlich alle weiterhin im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes und der Regeln in diesem Thread zum Thema weiterdiskutieren.


 
Warum halten wa uns nicht einfach daran. "ZUM THEMA WEITERDISKUTIEREN"
BASSKING hat keine Chance mehr hier im Thread zu euren Aussagen etwas zu sagen, also laßt doch den Scheixx jetzt mal sein und kommt bitte wieder zum 
"Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren"


Gruß Mike


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Dass das Thema Bassking durch ist, gilt für alle (anderen auch)...



JAWOHL, SIR!!! #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Einen ansteigenden aggressiven Umgang kann ich generell nicht feststellen. Bei der Masse der Beiträge sind es immer Einzelfälle.
Diese versuchen wir Mod´s so gut es geht gem. der Boardregeln zu behandeln. 
Es ist völlig klar, dass dies dem " Aggressor " meist nicht gefällt. Wie könnte es auch. Ab und an gibt es aber auch mal ein Zeichen der Einsicht. Da hat sich jemand hinreißen lassen, oder was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Kein Problem.
Das ist halt die Schwierigkeit der nonverbalen Kommunikation, in der alle sekundären Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten fehlen und durch Smilies nur sehr ungenügend ersetzt werden können. 
Streitthemen haben überdies auch immer einen kleinen Sensationseffekt. Wohl kaum einer kann sich davon freisprechen, bei kontoversen Diskussionen schneller mit der Tastatur zu sein, resp. interessierter mitzulesen als bei Fragen nach Köderwahl, Angelplatz oder sonstigem. 

Alles in allem also alles völlig normal.

*An dieser Stelle drum auch mal an die weit überwiegende Mehrheit der Boardis ein dickes Lob und Danke für sehr viele interessante und gehaltvolle Beiträge, für Informationen und Hilfestellungen und einen gepflegten Umgangston. *


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



> *An dieser Stelle drum auch mal an die weit überwiegende Mehrheit der Boardis ein dickes Lob und Danke für sehr viele interessante und gehaltvolle Beiträge, für Informationen und Hilfestellungen und einen gepflegten Umgangston. *


Dito, von mir auch!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Nur mal ganz naiv gefragt:

Ist dieser Thread und die Entwicklung im Bereich "bassking" nicht ein toller beweis für "*Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren" ? 
*

Ich mag die hier oftmals gezeigte Provokation auch nicht, aber andererseits darf der Use doch eine Meinung haben, solange er noch nicht gesperrt ist? Das ganze hier dann öffentlich zu diskutieren trägt nicht gerade zur Deeskalation bei, sollte auch klar sein. Und dann mit der pauschalen Verwarnung zu drohen auch nicht. Hier hätte sicher eine PM mehr geholfen, das Thema auf etwas kleinerer Flamme zu kochen...

Nur meine Meinung... |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hallo Zusammen,
die angefragte Entwicklung ist ja nun nicht auf das Angelboard begrenzt, wenn ich sie hier auch besonders nervig empfinde ( es geht nur um unser Hobby, und dann auch noch um das 2. Schönste, ratet mal was schöner ist)
Da es um Gesprächsinhalte und -führung geht, habe ich einfach mal nachgeschaut, wie man Diskussion definiert:
1. als Vortag von Argumenten, hm Vortrag, klingt gut
2. eine Diskussion sollte unabhängig vom Thema von gegenseitigen Respekt geprägt sein ( also in etwa so: ich angele schon, da hast du noch dies und jenes getan)
3. ein guter Diskutant hört zu ( ä wie jetze, was soll ich?) und durchdenkt die Argumente seines Gegenüber- nicht Gegners, wir sind beim Angeln, nicht Krieg.
4. am Ende steht im besten Falle eine Lösung ( ah, ich habe geklärt wie ich unter diesen und jenen Bedingungen den dicken Fisch fangen kann, ohne dazu eine Red Arc verwenden *zu müssen) *oder eine Erkenntnins. im Erfahren eines neuen Standpunktes zu einem mich bewegenden Thema.
Soweit meine freie Interpretation des Begriffes Diskussion.
Ich arbeite daran, immer umsetzen ist immer schwer.
Da ich hier die Möglichkeit habe, mich aus unsachlichen Gesprächen auszuklinken (funktioniert im wahren Leben nicht), werde ich dass einfach so machen.
Gruß A.#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ....es geht nur um unser Hobby, und dann auch noch um das 2. Schönste, *ratet mal was schöner *ist


 
... *diskutieren* ... |kopfkrat


----------



## drogba (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

aber es ist doch ganz klar das wenn 2 verschd. meinungen vorliegen nicht alles immer mit stilvollen mitteln geschmückt wird.bestes bsp. politik wenn sich dort 2 leute nicht einig sind wird auch oft gestritten oder sogar unter die gürtellinie gegangen(wobei ich jetz nicht beurteilen kann ob das der fall bei bassking war)fakt ist einfach wenn sich erwachsene unterhalten ist es nun mal nicht immer friedlich und ich gehöre auch zu den leuten die gerne mal was sagen und nicht zu allem ja und amen sagen.ich finde so hart es klingt nichts was verwerflich sein soll...


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

in aller bescheidenheit und schon in leicht geduckter haltung:
ich hab mir den ganzen (!) thread angetan, alles gelesen, post für post, die eskalation ist offensichtlich. und das für den umschlag im ton massgebende posting ist auch lokalisierbar, denk ich: post 78
ich seh ein, dass nerven manchmal blank liegen und ich kenn auch aus eigener erfahrung die "belastungen" eines moderators (freiwilliger zeitintensiver einsatz und dann noch angepieselt werden), die gleichsetzung moderator - user stimmt allerdings nicht, es herrscht einfach keine "waffengleichheit", was ja in der wartung eines forums auch nicht sinnvoll wäre. wenn der moderator aber als "gleicher unter gleichen" postet ist es  schon recht schwer und "gefahrvoll" in gleichem ton zu antworten.
wenn ein user bereits vorher "gestresst" haben sollte (wer definiert das?), sollte das in dem aktuellen thread dennoch keinen einfluß haben, vor allem, wenn trotz ruhigen threads so eine entgleisung wie es thomas im post 78 rausgerutscht ist. zum verständnis, ich hab das wohl nicht als einziger als starkdeutsch "verpiss dich!" verstanden. 
hier wäre ein späteres "naja, die nerven halt, sorry" hilfreicher gewesen als noch weiter zu drohen und recht behalten wollen und dann "basta" sagen, das thema "bassking" wäre durch. ist es nicht, tut mir leid.
muss ich doch nicht wiederholen, dass euer (der moderatoren) einsatz nicht entsprechend gewürdigt würde. 
der ist aber, was ja nur natürlich ist, unterschiedlich streng, machmal scheints vorurteilsbehaftet. 
ich weiß nicht, ob ihr eure differenzen vielleicht schon per pn ausgeräumt habt, ich plädier hier jedenfalls für entspannteres reagieren auf bassking. ich find den, wie drogba, gut. und thomas auch, und ralle24 und und...
klar, jemand der insistiert, der nervt ganz leicht, deshalb aber hat er noch längst nicht unrecht oder schreibt nur zur selbstdarstellung.

ps. was thomas frage zu einem "demokratischen board" angeht - das AB ist noch ok, andere "private" boards, wo es nur heißt "geh doch nach drüben, wenn's dir hier nicht passt" kann man in die tonne hauen. 
im board  sind wir nicht die zu "ewigem dank" verpflichteten, ohne uns gäb's nur noch moderatoren und aus die maus, wir ziehen doch am gleichen strick, aber nicht an dem, aus dem einem engagierten boardie derselbe gedreht wird.


gruß an alle
Jose


----------



## j4ni (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

/Auskotzen ein
Sorry, aber das muss mal raus:
Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, was ist denn hier los? Also nicht nur hier sondern in weiten Teilen des ABs aktuell? Kollektives Höschenkneifen? Gruppenpms? Schonzeitdepresionen ohne Schonzeit? Man, man, man! Fangbilder, Rutenbauer, Umgangstöne...und das sind nur einige Highlights...packt euch doch mal alle an den Kopp! Fehlt nur noch nen neuer Rechtschreibthread oder P*TA...ich raffs echt nicht. Sperren, Löschen, Boardwechseln, Account aufgeben, nur noch in IGs posten...was ist denn mal mit einfach mal tief durchatmen und eventuell einfach mal drüber lachen und sagen ach was soll`s? Ist es wirklich so schlimm mal nicht das letze Wort zu haben, oder dass andere auch mal Recht haben können? Oder einfach mal nen Threat nicht lesen (ok nehme ich mir auch immer vor klappt aber nie), kann doch nicht der Sinn sein sich hier ständig aufzuregen! 
Nehmts mir nicht böse, aber aktuell nervt ihr ALLE! Nicht weil der eine mehr oder weniger Recht hat, oder wichtiger, besser, schneller, größer, toller, nen besserer Detektiv, Photobearbeiter oder Angler ist sondern weil diese ständigen Grabenkämpfe, Seitenhiebe, Besserwissereien, Nachtreten, Vortreten, Drohen, Androhen, Beleidigen, beleidigt sein und was weiß ich nicht alles in nahezu jedem Thread einfach volllkommen über ist! 
Und nein, ich bin auch nicht für wegducken oder still halten, Sachen nicht ansprechen oder totschweigen aber aktuell ist das hier (also im Board) eher ne Mischung aus Jerry Springer, dem National Enquirer und nem virtuellem Schwanz(oder eben Mops-)vergleich als eine (Foren)Gemeinschaft und das der großteil der Streitereien/Kämpfe/nennt es wie ihr wollt mit Angeln oder Angeln im weitesten Sinn zu tun hat, mutet aktuell zumindest in meine Augen schon fast zufällig an.
So auskotzen Ende, danke.
/Auskotzen aus


----------



## Rosi (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Hi j4ni, das hast du jetzt gut beschrieben.
Es war mir zuerst etwas negativ behaftet, wahrscheinlich wegen der Pauschalaussagen. Doch im Grunde hast du vollkommen Recht.
Diese Diskussion gibt es schon seit Jahren. Frag mal Hd, der springt noch darauf an. Ein Nichtaufgeber, die anderen sind schon alle still. Es wird immer jemanden dagegen geben. Das ist gut so.  Es wird immer Widerspruch geben. Er fördert die Neugier.
Die andere Seite ist dunkel. So mancher tobt sich hier auch unter einem 2. Nick aus, obwohl er offiziell ein ganz Braver ist.  Die Aggressionen kann keiner ausschließen. Sie sind im realen Leben ja auch vorhanden.


----------



## macmarco (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

@j4ni :   #6|good:


----------



## Hefti (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Moinsen
Ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich es gelesen habe und es geht dabei nicht nur um Streitereien hier im Board, sondern in der kompletten Anglerschaft.Trotzdem schreibe ich es hier rein.

Zumindest stand da, dass sich die Angelgegner ins Fäustchen lachen, wenn sie lesen, wie es teilweise zwischen den Anglern zu geht. Die einen sind für C&R, die anderen dagegen, um mal den größten Streitpunkt als Beispiel zu nehmen. Wie sollen die Angler so ihre Interessen vertreten, wenn sie keine geschlossene Gemeinschaft sind? Es hat den Anschein, als würden die Angler es vorziehen sich untereinander die Köpfe einzuschlagen, als gemeinsam hinter ihren Interessen zu stehen. Und so haben die Angelgegner leichtes Spiel.

Ich sage jetzt noch einmal, dass ich hier nur den Inhalt eines Textes wiedergebe, den ich irgendwo gelesen hab, da ich finde, dass man darüber nachdenken sollte.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Klar, das kommt jedem gelegen, der was gegen uns Angler hat.
Wir haben aber auch und gerade hier im AB massenweise Threads, in denen intensiv und auch kontrovers diskutiert wird/wurde, ohne dass es in Streit ausartet.


----------



## Ben_koeln (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Meiner Ansicht nach hat sich in den letzten Jahren nicht viel am Umgang geändert, weder verbessert noch verschlechtert.

Wenn man mal überlegt wie damals einige Fangmeldungen in C&R Diskussionen ausarteten, oder aber der Carpfischer.info thread, dann der Herr mit dem Riesenzander der evtl. ein Fake war um ne Stella bei Stollenwerk abzustauben etc.....

Und heute? Da werden immer wieder irgendwelche Fotos analysiert, Fangmeldungen werden zerissen (z.B. die beiden Waller vor kurzem auf der Startseite), usw.

Somit alles beim alten, und immer wieder daselbe. 

Kann dazu nur sagen, was uns Dieter Nuhr schon sagte. Und auch die die immer wieder auf irgendwelchen sinnlosen, unsachlichen und dann auch noch unglücklich formulierten Argumente anspringen und gegenfeuern, sollten dies mal berücksichtigen. Don´t feed the Troll!!! 

Gruß

Ben


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Steigender aggressiver Umgang miteinander in den Foren*

Guten Tag.
In diesen respektlosen Zeiten will ich mir meinen Humor bewahren.
Bitte nehmts nicht allzu persönlich.

Eine Statistik  hat festgestellt,daß auf 1 ha Vatikangelände  2,27 Päpste kommen.(respektvolle Bemerkung  -  es handelt sich um päpstl. Grabgelege)

Eine Statistik hat festgestellt,daß auf 1 ha bejagbarer Fläche
2,27 Jagdpäpste kommen.

Eine Statistik hat festgestellt, daß auf 1ha befischbaren Gewässers 2,27 Angelpäpste kommen.

Wo kommen wir dahin wenn jeder dieser Resonen glaubt er müsse die Wahrheiten neu erfinden

Graubarsch


----------

